# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Giro d'Italia 2015 -peli

## Googol

Pelaillaanpas taas. Eli lyhyesti ideana on kasata 10 hengen joukkue ja kerätä mahdollisimman paljon pisteitä. Ja jotta aika ei ihan tylsäksi kävisi, niin joukkueeseen saa tehdä muutaman vaihdonkin.

*Valinnat ja vaihdot*

*Joukkueeseen valitaan 10 ajajaa, jotka maksavat yhteensä enintään 10 000. Kisan aikana saa tehdä 8 vaihtoa* (pitäen joukkueen arvon maksimissaan 10 000:ssa. Samaan aikaan saa tehdä useamman vaihdon. Ennen etapin alkua tehdyt vaihdot tulevat voimaan sille etapille, etapin aikana tehdyt vaihdot seuraavalle. Ennen kisan alkua tehtyjä vaihtoja ei lasketa 8:aan, ja vaihtoja saa muuttaa/perua ennen sen etapin alkua, jolla ne tulevat voimaan.

*Pisteytys*

Tavalliset etapit ja aika-ajo:
Tulokset: 100-70-50-35-30-25-20-16-13-10-7-5-3-2-1 pistettä
Paidat: 25-20-20-15 pistettä sille jolla on pinkki-punainen-sininen-valkoinen paita yllä etapin aikana
Paras joukkue: 5 pistettä kaikille kisassa mukana oleville
Pisimpään irtiotossa: 10 pistettä

Joukkueaika-ajo:
40-28-20-14-12-10-8-6-5-4-3-2-1 joukkueen mukana maaliin tuleville, puolitetut pisteet muille.

Alkuperäisen ajajan bonus:
Ajajat, jotka ovat olleet alusta loppuun joukkueessa, saavat etapeilta ansaitsemiinsa pisteisiin 20% bonuksen kisan lopussa.

Lopputulokset:
Ajajat saavat pisteitä heidän sijoituksiensa mukaisesti. Nämä pisteet kerrotaan ajettuen etappien määrällä siitä hetkestä lähtien kun viimeksi otit ajajan joukkueeseesi. Pisteet ovat

Yleiskilpailu: 25-20-18-16-15-14-13-12-11-10-7-7-6-6-5-3-2-2-1-1
Piste ja mäkikisat: 10-7-5-3-3-2-2-1-1-1
Nuorten kisa: 5-4-3-2-1
Joukkuekisa: 2-1-1 (kaikille joukkueesta maaliin ajaville)

Eli jos otit ajajan joukkueeseesi etapin 8 jälkeen ja hän oli 2. kokonaiskisassa ja 3. mäkikisassa, saat (20+5)*13=325 pistettä.

*Ajajien hinnat*

3000 - CONTADOR Alberto
3000 - PORTE Richie
----------------------------------
2500 - URAN Rigoberto
----------------------------------
2000 - ARU Fabio
2000 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
----------------------------------
1500 - HESJEDAL Ryder
1500 - KREUZIGER Roman
1500 - KÖNIG Leopold
1500 - VAN DEN BROECK Jurgen
1500 - ZAKARIN Ilnur
1500 - GREIPEL André
1500 - MATTHEWS Michael
1500 - MEZGEC Luka
1500 - NIZZOLO Giacomo
1500 - VIVIANI Elia
----------------------------------
1000 - ANTON Igor
1000 - BASSO Ivan
1000 - BETANCUR Carlos
1000 - CUNEGO Damiano
1000 - FORMOLO Davide
1000 - INTXAUSTI Benat
1000 - IZAGUIRRE Jon
1000 - LANDA Mikel
1000 - NIEMIEC Przemyslaw
1000 - PELLIZOTTI Franco
1000 - BOONEN Tom
1000 - FERRARI Roberto
1000 - GILBERT Philippe
1000 - LOBATO Juan Jose
1000 - MODOLO Sacha
----------------------------------
500 - Muut

----------


## Hippo

Ensimmäinen kokoonpano

1. Porte 3000
2. Viviani 1500
3. Ferrari 1000
4. Betancur 1000
5. Cunego 1000
6. Gatto 500
7. Haussler 500
8. Montaguti 500
9. Slagter 500
10. Paolini 500

----------


## Kossu

Team Kossu alustava rosteri:
1000 Benat INTXAUSTI 
500 Darwin ATAPUMA 
500 Sylvain CHAVANEL 
500 Diego ULISSI 
1500 Andre GREIPEL 
1500 Leopold KÖNIG 
3000 Alberto CONTADOR 
500 Luca PAOLINI 
500 Mikel NIEVE 
500 Michael ROGERS

----------


## nilkkapaineet

Team Happo-Kriisipankki ilmoittautuu mukaan:
2000 - ARU Fabio

1500 - KREUZIGER Roman

1500 - KÖNIG Leopold

1500 - GREIPEL André

1000 - INTXAUSTI Benat

500 Mikel NIEVE 

500 Michael ROGERS 


500 Esteban Chaves


500 Stefano Pirazzi

500 Diego Ulissi

----------


## Aapo Jäykkäperä

JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI

1. 89    VEIKKANEN JUSSI FIN (kapteeni)        500
2. 71    URAN URAN  Rigoberto    COL                2500
3. 8    QUINTANA ROJAS  Dayer Uberney    COL    500
4. 13    BETANCUR GOMEZ  Carlos Alberto    COL 1000
5. 52    ATAPUMA HURTADO  Darwin    COL           500
6. 81    GENIEZ  Alexandre    FRA                        500
7. 113    BAK  Lars Ytting    DEN                          500
8. 213   	BEPPU  Fumiyuki	JPN    500
9. 168    LUDVIGSSON  Tobias    SWE                  500
10.  204    JUUL JENSEN  Christopher    DEN         500

----------


## TetedeCourse

3000 - PORTE Richie
2000 - ARU Fabio	
1500 - ZAKARIN Ilnur
500 - NIEVE Mikel	
500 - MEERSMAN Gianni
500 - FELLINE Fabio 
500 - PATERSKI Maciej
500 - DIEGO Rosa	
500 - DANIELSON Thomas
500 - BOLE Grega

----------


## mjjk

Pelissä mukana:

3000 - CONTADOR Alberto
2000 - ARU Fabio
1500 - HESJEDAL Ryder
500   - GENIEZ Alexandre
500   - CHAVANEL Sylvain 
500   - ULISSI Diego
500   - CHAVES RUBIO Jhoan Esteban
500   - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500   - PAOLINI Luca
500   - ATAPUMA HURTADO Darwin

----------


## TMo

3000 - PORTE Richie
3000 - CONTADOR Alberto
500  - PAOLINI Luca
500 -  JUUL JENSEN Christopher
500 -  MOREIRA PAULINHO Sergio Miguel
500 -  ROGERS Michael
500 -  ROVNY Ivan
500 -  NIEVE ITURALDE Mikel
500 - ULISSI Diego
500 - FELLINE Fabio

----------


## tiger

Team tiger ilmoittautuu skabaan tällä lähtölistalla:

1
CONTADOR Alberto
3000

2
MATTHEWS Michael
1500

3
GREIPEL Andre
1500

4
BETANCUR Carlos
1000

5
PELUCCHI Matteo
500

6
CHAVANEL Sylvain
500

7
PAOLINI Luca
500

8
NIEVE Mikel
500

9
MEERSMAN Gianni
500

10
ATAPUMA Darwin
500


yht.
10000

----------


## Helmez

2000 - ARU Fabio
1500 - KÖNIG Leopold
1500 - MATTHEWS Michael
1000 - BETANCUR Carlos
1000 - NIEMIEC Przemyslaw
1000 - MODOLO Sacha
500 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500 - ULISSI Diego
500 - QUINTANA ROJAS Dayer Uberney
500 - ATAPUMA HURTADO Darwin

----------


## dreamer

Team Dreamer:

3000 - PORTE Richie
1500 - MATTHEWS Michael
1500 - VIVIANI Elia
1000 - LOBATO Juan Jose
500 - VISCONTI Giovanni
500 - ATAPUMA Darwin
500 - HAUSSLER Heinrich
500 - SARAMOTINS Aleksejs
500 - ULISSI Diego
500 - SLAGTER Tom Jelte

----------


## Googol

> 8. 138	TUFT  Svein



Tuftia ei enää löydy lähtölistalta.





> 500 -  HENAO MONTOYA Sergio Luis
> 500 - LOPEZ GARCIA David



Eikä myöskään heitä. Henao on ainakin samaan aikaan kiertämässä Kaliforniaa.

----------


## jannevaro

Alustava joukkoe:

3000 - PORTE Richie
1500 - MATTHEWS Michael
1500 - GREIPEL André
1000 - FERRARI Roberto
500  - ULISSI Diego 
500  - BAK Lars
500  - QUINTANA ROJAS Dayer
500  - VISCONTI Giovanni
500  - ROGERS Michael
500  - GATTO Oscar

Lienee ok että tekee mahdolliset muokkaukset/vaihdot ennen kisan alkua tähän viestiin?

----------


## CamoN

Leuka rinnassa kohti hyytymistä viimeisellä viikolla.

3000 - PORTE Richie
1500 - HESJEDAL Ryder
1500 - MATTHEWS Michael
1000 - GILBERT Philippe
500 - GERRANS Simon
500 - DURBRIDGE Luke
500 - CHAVANEL Sylvain
500 - PAOLINI Luca
500 - KIRYIENKA Vasil
500 - PELUCCHI Matteo

----------


## verano

3000 - CONTADOR Alberto
1500 - ZAKARIN Ilnur
1500 - MATTHEWS Michael
1000 - LANDA Mikel
500 - PIRAZZI Stefano
500 - CHAVES Jhoan
500 - BELKOV Maxim
500 - BELLETTI Manuel
500 - RUFFONI Nicola
500 - HOFLAND Moreno

----------


## Tenbosse

Koitetaampa hivenen erilaista taktiikkaa. 

1500 Kreuziger
1500 König
1500 Matthews
1500 Greipel
1500 Viviani
500 Diego Rosa
500 Haussler
500 Bole
500 Damiano Caruso
500 Kruiswik

----------


## Centerplace

Team Centerplace

PORTE Richie 3000
NIZZOLO Giacomo 1500
MATTHEWS Michael 1500
FERRARI Roberto 1000
HOFLAND Moreno 500
GERRANS Simon 500
HAUSSLER Heinrich 500
PAOLINI Luca 500
CARUSO Damiano 500
CHAVANEL Sylvain 500

----------


## Googol

CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto 3 000
MATTHEWS Michael 1 500
LOBATO DEL VALLE Juan Jose 1 000
ZAKARIN Ilnur 1 500
ROSA Diego 500
GERRANS Simon 500
ULISSI Diego 500
FELLINE Fabio 500
NIEVE ITURALDE Mikel 500
PIRAZZI Stefano 500

----------


## jannis

PORTE Richie 3000
KIRYIENKA Vasil 500
GREIPEL André 1500
NIEVE ITURALDE Mikel 500
ARU Fabio 2000
ATAPUMA Darwin 500
CLARKE Simon 500
PAOLINI Luca 500
PATERSKI Maciej 500
ROGERS Michael 500

----------


## Frosty

Kiitos taas Googolille, Team Frosty ilmoittautuu mukaan:

3000 - CONTADOR Alberto
2000 - ARU Fabio (1500 - MATTHEWS Michael ulos)
1000 - LANDA Mikel (1500 - GREIPEL André ulos)
1000 - INTXAUSTI Benat (1000 - BETANCUR Carlos ulos)
500 -  CATALDO Dario (500 - QUINTANA Dayer ulos)
500 - ROGERS Michael
500 - ATAPUMA Darwin
500 - PAOLINI Luca
500 - ULISSI Diego
500 - NIEVE Mikel

Yhteensä: 10 000
Vaihdot: 4/8

----------


## Pesonito

Andy & Fränck

ARU Fabio 2000
GREIPEL Andre 1500
ZAKARIN Ilnur 1 500
ANTON Igor 1000
GILBERT Philippe 1000
FERRARI Roberto 1000
KIRYIENKA Vasil 500
ROGERS Michael 500
QUINTANA Dayer 500
NIEVE ITURALDE Mikel 500

----------


## epuli

2500 uran
1500 nizzolo
1500 matthews
1500 greipel
500 pirazzi
500 gerrans
500 haussler
500 battaglin
500 hansen
500 zakarin

----------


## herne

2000	Fabio Aru
1500	Greipel André
1500	Matthews Michael
1500	Kreuziger Roman
1000	Betancur Carlos
500	Paolini Luca
500	Nieve Mikel
500	Hansen Adam
500	Ulissi Diego
500	Paterski Maciej

----------


## OK93

Team OK:

2500 URAN Rigoberto
2000 ARU Fabio
1500 GREIPEL Andre
1000 GILBERT Philippe
500  BATTAGLIN Enrico
500  GATTO Oscar
500  GERRANS Simon
500  NOCENTINI Rinaldo
500  QUINTANA Dayer
500  ULISSI Diego

----------


## ManseMankeli

3000 - PORTE Richie
2000 - ARU Fabio     
1500 - GREIPEL André  
500 - PAOLINI Luca
500 - CHAVANEL Sylvain 
500 - NIEVE Mikel
500 - Adam Hansen
500 - QUINTANA ROJAS
500 - VISCONTI Giovanni
500 - CARUSO Damiano

----------


## Cybbe

CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto 3 000
MATTHEWS Michael 1 500
Pois LOBATO DEL VALLE Juan Jose 1 000 Tilalle > GILBERT Philippe 1000
Pois ZAKARIN Ilnur 1 500 Tilalle > GREIPEL André 1500
Pois ROSA Diego 500 Tilalle > CHAVANEL Sylvain 500
GERRANS Simon 500
ULISSI Diego 500
FELLINE Fabio 500
NIEVE ITURALDE Mikel 500
PIRAZZI Stefano 500

----------


## maupa

| 2500 | URAN Rigoberto     | EQS |
| 2000 | ARU Fabio          | AST |
| 2000 | POZZOVIVO Domenico | ALM |
|  500 | CHAVANEL Sylvain   | IAM |
|  500 | GENIEZ Alexandre   | FDJ |
|  500 | HOFLAND Moreno     | TLJ |
|  500 | KRUIJSWIJK Steven  | TLJ |
|  500 | PATERSKI Maciej    | CCC |
|  500 | PAOLINI Luca       | KAT |
|  500 | ULISSI Diego       | LAM |

----------


## RosKalle

Kahden kapteenin taktiikalla.

ARU Fabio, 2000
LOBATO Juan Jose, 1000 --> 19.5. VIVIANI Elia, 1500 --> 26.5. LANDA Mikel, 1000
FORMOLO Davide, 1000 --> 19.5. VISCONTI Giovanni, 500
HENAO GOMEZ Sebastian, 500 --> 26.5. TROFIMOV Yuri, 500
VEIKKANEN Jussi, 500 --> 19.5. GESCHKE Simon, 500
CONTADOR Alberto, 3000
PIRAZZI Stefano, 500
BONGIORNO Francesco Manuel, 500 --> 24.5. CATALDO Dario, 500
CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban, 500 --> 24.5. ROSA Diego, 500
GERRANS Simon, 500 --> 24.5. SANCHES Luis Leon, 500

Pankissa 500

Vaihdot 19.5. 3/8 - 24.5. 6/8 - 26.5. 8/8

----------


## Googol

> 500 zakarin



Zakarin on 1500.

----------


## J_K

3000 - PORTE Richie
1500 - MATTHEWS Michael
1500 - KÖNIG Leopold
1000 - LOBATO Juan Jose
500 - FELLINE Fabio 
500 - PATERSKI Maciej
500 - ULISSI Diego
500 - GERRANS Simon
500 - DURBRIDGE Luke
500 - ROSA Diego

----------


## YGoo

3000 - PORTE Richie
1500 - MATTHEWS Michael
1500 - KREUZIGER Roman
1000 - LOBATO Juan Jose
500 – PAOLINI Luca
500 - ULISSI Diego
500 - ROGERS Michael
500 - NIEVE Mikel
500 - DURBRIDGE Luke
500 - TIRALONGO Paolo

----------


## Kossu

Ei hitsi, pelihermo pettää jo ennen lähtöä. Inxausti ja König pihalle, Hofland ja Aru kehiin. Joukkue:
500 Moreno HOFLAND
500 Darwin ATAPUMA 
500 Sylvain CHAVANEL 
500 Diego ULISSI 
1500 Andre GREIPEL 
2000 Fabio ARU
3000 Alberto CONTADOR 
500 Luca PAOLINI 
500 Mikel NIEVE 
500 Michael ROGERS

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Takuureseptillä mennään:

Kaksi tasavahvaa kapteenia kilpailemaan verissäpäin keskenään ja nippu kolmannen luokan edullisia "euroshopper" sprinttereitä muutamalla mustalla hevosella höystettynä

3000 - Alberto CONTADOR
3000 - Richie PORTE
500 - Simon GERRANS
500 - Gianni MEERSMAN
500 - Moreno HOFLAND
500 - Luca PAOLINI
500 - Grega BOLE
500 - Maciej PATERSKI
500 - Darvin ATAPUMA
500 - Diego ULISSI

----------


## epuli

> Zakarin on 1500.



Sori, nyt korjattu

2500 uran
1500 zakarin
1500 matthews
1500 greipel
500 pirazzi
500 gerrans
500 haussler
500 battaglin
500 hansen
500 ulissi

----------


## Indurain

3000 - CONTADOR Alberto
1500 - MATTHEWS Michael 
1500 - VIVIANI Elian
1000 - INTXAUSKI ELORRIAGA Benat
500 - ATAPUMA Darwin
500 - DURBRIDGEN Luke
500 - GESCHKE Simon
500 - RUBIO Johan-esteban-chaves
500 - ULISSI Diego
500 - VISCONTI Giovanni

10 000   8/8

----------


## JandoA

1500 Greipel André
1500 Van den Broeck Jurgen
1500 Matthews Michael
1500 Hesjedal Ryder
1000 Boonen Tom
1000 Modolo Sacha
500 Elissonde Kenny
500 Paterski Maciej
500 Gerrans Simon
500 Caruso Damiano

----------


## Paolo

2000 aru fabio
3000 porte richie
1500 viviani elia
500   paolini luca
500   ulissi diego
500   pirazzi stefano
500   visconti giovanni
500   nieve mikel
500   rogers michael
500   kiryienka vasil

----------


## Mikha

3000 - CONTADOR Alberto
1500 - MATTHEWS Michael
1500 - GREIPEL Andre
1000 - GILBERT Philippe
500 -KANGERT Tanel
500 - SILVESTRE Fabio
500 - TUFT Svein
500 - PELUCCHI Matteo
500 - CARUSO Damiano
500 - CAPECCHI Eros

----------


## Googol

Tehdään vielä viime hetken muutos: Rosa -> CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban

----------


## Googol

> 500 - TUFT Svein
> 500 - CAPECCHI Eros



Eivät ole mukana.

----------


## Googol

*	STAGE	1	*

1.	40	-	ORICA GREENEDGE
2.	28	-	TINKOFF - SAXO
3.	20	-	ASTANA PRO TEAM
4.	14	-	ETIXX - QUICK STEP
5.	12	-	MOVISTAR TEAM
6.	10	-	BMC RACING TEAM
7.	8	-	IAM CYCLING
8.	6	-	FDJ
9.	5	-	TEAM SKY
10.	4	-	TEAM KATUSHA
11.	3	-	TREK FACTORY RACING
12.	2	-	LOTTO - SOUDAL
13.	1	-	TEAM LOTTO NL - JUMBO

Tilanne: 

1.	213	Indurain
2.	172	Googol
3.	162	YGoo
4.	152	Cybbe
5.	148	RosKalle
6.	145	J_K
7.	143	TMo
8.	140	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
9.	136	CamoN
10.	135	verano
11.	123	Team Frosty
12.	119	Tenbosse
13.	119	Team Centerplace
14.	119	jannis
15.	117	mjjk
16.	117	Mikha
17.	115	Team tiger
18.	114	JandoA
19.	109	epuli
20.	106	Kossu
21.	102	Salaliittoteoria
22.	100	Team Dreamer
23.	100	herne
24.	95	jannevaro
25.	92	Andy & Fränck
26.	92	Team OK
27.	84	Paolo
28.	82	Helmez
29.	73	ManseMankeli
30.	71	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI
31.	71	TetedeCourse
32.	54	maupa
33.	22	Hippo

----------


## Mikha

> Eivät ole mukana.



Höh. No eli lisätään sitten tilalle:

500 Nieve
500 Gerrans

----------


## Googol

*	STAGE	1	*

1.	100	-	VIVIANI Elia
2.	70	-	HOFLAND Moreno
3.	50	-	GREIPEL André
4.	35	-	MEZGEC Luka
5.	30	-	PETACCHI Alessandro
6.	25	-	NIZZOLO Giacomo
7.	20	-	MATTHEWS Michael
8.	16	-	APPOLLONIO Davide
9.	13	-	COLLI Daniele
10.	10	-	TIRALONGO Paolo
11.	7	-	BOLE Grega
12.	5	-	ARU Fabio
13.	3	-	KREUZIGER Roman
14.	2	-	MATYSIAK Bartlomiej
15.	1	-	PORSEV Alexander

time jersey:	25	-	GERRANS Simon
youth jersey:	15	-	MATTHEWS Michael
most breakaway:	10	-	OWSIAN Lukasz
best team:	5	-	ORICA GREENEDGE

Tulokset: 

1.	235	Indurain
2.	200	Tenbosse
3.	165	Team Centerplace
4.	140	Team Dreamer
5.	125	Kossu
6.	120	Mikha
7.	120	JandoA
8.	120	epuli
9.	115	verano
10.	107	Salaliittoteoria
11.	105	Paolo
12.	100	Hippo
13.	98	herne
14.	90	Team Frosty
15.	90	Team tiger
16.	90	jannevaro
17.	85	Team OK
18.	75	Googol
19.	75	J_K
20.	75	CamoN
21.	75	maupa
22.	70	Cybbe
23.	63	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
24.	60	jannis
25.	58	YGoo
26.	55	Andy & Fränck
27.	55	ManseMankeli
28.	45	Helmez
29.	40	RosKalle
30.	12	TetedeCourse
31.	10	mjjk
32.	0	TMo
33.	0	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI

Tilanne: 

1.	448	Indurain
2.	319	Tenbosse
3.	284	Team Centerplace
4.	250	verano
5.	247	Googol
6.	240	Team Dreamer
7.	237	Mikha
8.	234	JandoA
9.	231	Kossu
10.	229	epuli
11.	222	Cybbe
12.	220	YGoo
13.	220	J_K
14.	213	Team Frosty
15.	211	CamoN
16.	209	Salaliittoteoria
17.	205	Team tiger
18.	203	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
19.	198	herne
20.	189	Paolo
21.	188	RosKalle
22.	185	jannevaro
23.	179	jannis
24.	177	Team OK
25.	147	Andy & Fränck
26.	143	TMo
27.	129	maupa
28.	128	ManseMankeli
29.	127	mjjk
30.	127	Helmez
31.	122	Hippo
32.	83	TetedeCourse
33.	71	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI

----------


## herne

> *    STAGE    1   * 
> 
> 1.    100    -    VIVIANI Elia
> 2.    70    -    HOFLAND Moreno
> 3.    50    -    GREIPEL André
> 4.    35    -    MEZGEC Luka
> 5.    30    -    PETACCHI Alessandro
> 6.    25    -    NIZZOLO Giacomo
> 7.    20    -    MATTHEWS Michael
> ...



Eikös eilinen etappi ollut jo toinen lauantain joukkueaika-ajon ollessa ensimmäinen?

----------


## tiger

Mites on Googol, nyt kun Matthewsilla sekä pinkki että valkoinen paita, niin hän tietysti pukeutuu pinkkiin ja valkoisen paidan ottaa juniorikisan kakkonen, mutta lasketaanko Matthewsille molemmat paidat tässä meidän kisassa?

----------


## maupa

Pisteet tulee paitaa yllään pitävästä kuskista, eli tässä tapauksessa Matthewsista saa 25 ja Chavesista 15. Näin ainakin aina ennen on ollut.

----------


## Googol

> Eikös eilinen etappi ollut jo toinen lauantain joukkueaika-ajon ollessa ensimmäinen?



Joo unohtu vaihtaa numero.





> Pisteet tulee paitaa yllään pitävästä kuskista, eli tässä tapauksessa Matthewsista saa 25 ja Chavesista 15. Näin ainakin aina ennen on ollut.



Juurikin näin.

----------


## maupa

Pozzovivo -> Matthews

(Jää 500 talteen)

----------


## Googol

*	STAGE	3	*

1.	100	-	MATTHEWS Michael
2.	70	-	FELLINE Fabio
3.	50	-	GILBERT Philippe
4.	35	-	LAGUTIN Sergey
5.	30	-	TIRALONGO Paolo
6.	25	-	PAOLINI Luca
7.	20	-	GAVAZZI Francesco 
8.	16	-	BATTAGLIN Enrico
9.	13	-	SANCHEZ GIL Luis Leon
10.	10	-	MONSALVE Jonathan
11.	7	-	BOLE Grega
12.	5	-	ARU Fabio
13.	3	-	MONTAGUTI Matteo
14.	2	-	FAVILLI Elia
15.	1	-	DILLIER Silvan

time jersey:	25	-	MATTHEWS Michael
points jersey:	20	-	VIVIANI Elia
mountain jersey:	20	-	LINDEMAN Bertjan
youth jersey:	15	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
most breakaway:	10	-	KOCHETKOV Pavel
best team:	5	-	ASTANA PRO TEAM

Tulokset: 

1.	210	Googol
2.	200	Cybbe
3.	200	J_K
4.	200	CamoN
5.	185	YGoo
6.	180	Mikha
7.	160	Indurain
8.	160	herne
9.	157	Tenbosse
10.	150	Team Centerplace
11.	150	Team Frosty
12.	150	Team tiger
13.	145	verano
14.	145	Team Dreamer
15.	141	epuli
16.	135	Helmez
17.	125	JandoA
18.	125	jannevaro
19.	95	TMo
20.	92	TetedeCourse
21.	76	Team OK
22.	60	Andy & Fränck
23.	55	Paolo
24.	50	mjjk
25.	48	Hippo
26.	35	Kossu
27.	35	jannis
28.	35	maupa
29.	35	ManseMankeli
30.	32	Salaliittoteoria
31.	25	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
32.	25	RosKalle
33.	0	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI

Tilanne: 

1.	608	Indurain
2.	476	Tenbosse
3.	457	Googol
4.	434	Team Centerplace
5.	422	Cybbe
6.	420	J_K
7.	417	Mikha
8.	411	CamoN
9.	405	YGoo
10.	395	verano
11.	385	Team Dreamer
12.	370	epuli
13.	363	Team Frosty
14.	359	JandoA
15.	358	herne
16.	355	Team tiger
17.	310	jannevaro
18.	266	Kossu
19.	262	Helmez
20.	253	Team OK
21.	244	Paolo
22.	241	Salaliittoteoria
23.	238	TMo
24.	228	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
25.	214	jannis
26.	213	RosKalle
27.	207	Andy & Fränck
28.	177	mjjk
29.	175	TetedeCourse
30.	170	Hippo
31.	164	maupa
32.	163	ManseMankeli
33.	71	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI

----------


## Indurain

Vaihto 1
CLARKE Simon > KOCHETKOV Pavel

----------


## CamoN

Ihan tyhjä arpa tuo IAM Cycling tällä kertaa. Eli kenkää.

1., 2. ja 3. vaihto:

Ulos DURBRIDGE Luke sisään CHAVES Esteban
Ulos CHAVANEL Sylvain sisään CLARKE Simon
Ulos PELUCCHI Matteo sisään KOCHETKOV Pavel

Joukkue nyt:

3000 - PORTE Richie
1500 - HESJEDAL Ryder
1500 - MATTHEWS Michael
1000 - GILBERT Philippe
500 - GERRANS Simon
500 - PAOLINI Luca
500 - KIRYIENKA Vasil
500 - CHAVES Esteban
500 - CLARKE Simon
500 - KOCHETKOV Pavel

Nyt sitten vaan sormet ristissä toivomaan ettei puolet OGE:stä aja samaan kasaan heti seuraavalla etapilla.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

BOLE ulos - Esteban CHAVES sisään

Joukkue nyt:

3000 - Alberto CONTADOR
 3000 - Richie PORTE
 500 - Simon GERRANS
 500 - Gianni MEERSMAN
 500 - Moreno HOFLAND
 500 - Luca PAOLINI
 500 - Esteban CHAVES
 500 - Maciej PATERSKI
 500 - Darvin ATAPUMA
 500 - Diego ULISSI 

Vaihdot: 1 / 8

----------


## mjjk

Vaihto 1/8
PAOLINI - CATALDO

Uusi joukkue:
3000 - CONTADOR Alberto
2000 - ARU Fabio
1500 - HESJEDAL Ryder
500   - GENIEZ Alexandre
500   - CHAVANEL Sylvain 
500   - ULISSI Diego
500   - CHAVES RUBIO Jhoan Esteban
500   - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500   - CATALDO Dario
500   - ATAPUMA HURTADO Darwin

----------


## Googol

OUT:
LOBATO DEL VALLE Juan Jose
ZAKARIN Ilnur

IN
ARU Fabio
CARUSO Damiano

----------


## mjjk

Vaihdot 2 ja 3/8

HESJEDAL ->KREUZIGER
CHAVANEL -> FORMOLO

Uusi joukkue:
3000 - CONTADOR Alberto
2000 - ARU Fabio
1500 - KREUZIGER Roman
500   - GENIEZ Alexandre
500   - FORMOLO Davide
500   - ULISSI Diego
500   - CHAVES RUBIO Jhoan Esteban
500   - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500   - CATALDO Dario
500   - ATAPUMA HURTADO Darwin

----------


## Indurain

2. Vaihto

GREIPEL Andre 1500 > ATAPUMA Darwin 500

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

MEERSMAN ulos - Giovanni VISCONTI sisään

 Joukkue nyt:

3000 - Alberto CONTADOR
 3000 - Richie PORTE
 500 - Simon GERRANS
 500 - Giovanni VISCONTI
 500 - Moreno HOFLAND
 500 - Luca PAOLINI
 500 - Esteban CHAVES
 500 - Maciej PATERSKI
 500 - Darvin ATAPUMA
 500 - Diego ULISSI 

 Vaihdot: 2 / 8

----------


## tiger

Meersman hajosi, joten hän ulos ja Chaves tilalle. Jengi nyt:

team tiger
        vaihdot 1/8






1
CONTADOR Alberto
3000

2
MATTHEWS Michael
1500

3
GREIPEL Andre
1500

4
BETANCUR Carlos
1000

5
PELUCCHI Matteo
500

6
CHAVANEL Sylvain
500

7
PAOLINI Luca
500

8
NIEVE Mikel
500

9
CHAVES Esteban
500

10
ATAPUMA Darwin
500


yht.
10000

----------


## tiger

Ei hemmetti, Betancur saa myös lähteä, Visconti tilalle:

teamtiger
     vaihdot 2/8






1
CONTADOR Alberto
3000

2
MATTHEWS Michael
1500

3
GREIPEL Andre
1500

4
VISCONTI Giovanni
500

5
PELUCCHI Matteo
500

6
CHAVANEL Sylvain
500

7
PAOLINI Luca
500

8
NIEVE Mikel
500

9
CHAVES Esteban
500

10
ATAPUMA Darwin
500


yht.
9500

----------


## YGoo

500 - DURBRIDGE Luke --> 500 - Darvin ATAPUMA

Vaihdot 1/8

----------


## TetedeCourse

Apinoidaan muita - 500 - Meersman ulos --> 500 - Visconti sisään

3000 - PORTE Richie
2000 - ARU Fabio    
1500 - ZAKARIN Ilnur
500 - NIEVE Mikel    
500 - VISCONTI Giovanni
500 - FELLINE Fabio 
500 - PATERSKI Maciej
500 - DIEGO Rosa    
500 - DANIELSON Thomas
500 - BOLE Grega 

Vaihdot 1/8

----------


## YGoo

> 500 - DURBRIDGE Luke --> 500 - Darvin ATAPUMA
> 
> Vaihdot 1/8



Ehtiikö vielä muutta vaihdon? Jos ei, niin mennään tuolla alkuperäisellä..

500 - DURBRIDGE Luke --> 500 - CHAVES Esteban

Vaihdot 1/8

----------


## Googol

> CHAVANEL -> FORMOLO



Formolo on 1000.





> Ehtiikö vielä muutta vaihdon?



No menköön.

----------


## Googol

*	STAGE	4	*

1.	100	-	FORMOLO Davide
2.	70	-	CLARKE Simon
3.	50	-	MONSALVE Jonathan
4.	35	-	VISCONTI Giovanni
5.	30	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
6.	25	-	ARU Fabio
7.	20	-	MOINARD Amaël
8.	16	-	CATALDO Dario
9.	13	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
10.	10	-	PORTE Richie
11.	7	-	SIUTSOU Kanstantsin
12.	5	-	ATAPUMA HURTADO Jhon Darwin
13.	3	-	KREUZIGER Roman
14.	2	-	GENIEZ Alexandre
15.	1	-	COLBRELLI Sonny

time jersey:	25	-	MATTHEWS Michael
points jersey:	20	-	VIVIANI Elia
mountain jersey:	20	-	KOCHETKOV Pavel
youth jersey:	15	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
most breakaway:	10	-	FORMOLO Davide
best team:	5	-	ASTANA PRO TEAM

Tulokset: 

1.	198	RosKalle
2.	170	CamoN
3.	145	Indurain
4.	115	jannis
5.	95	Team Dreamer
6.	95	Paolo
7.	95	mjjk
8.	88	verano
9.	83	Googol
10.	78	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
11.	75	ManseMankeli
12.	73	Salaliittoteoria
13.	70	jannevaro
14.	60	Helmez
15.	58	herne
16.	57	maupa
17.	53	Tenbosse
18.	48	Kossu
19.	45	TetedeCourse
20.	43	Cybbe
21.	43	Mikha
22.	43	YGoo
23.	43	Team Frosty
24.	43	Team tiger
25.	40	J_K
26.	35	Team Centerplace
27.	30	Team OK
28.	30	Andy & Fränck
29.	30	Hippo
30.	25	epuli
31.	25	JandoA
32.	23	TMo
33.	7	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI

Tilanne: 

1.	753	Indurain
2.	581	CamoN
3.	540	Googol
4.	529	Tenbosse
5.	483	verano
6.	480	Team Dreamer
7.	469	Team Centerplace
8.	465	Cybbe
9.	460	J_K
10.	460	Mikha
11.	448	YGoo
12.	416	herne
13.	411	RosKalle
14.	406	Team Frosty
15.	398	Team tiger
16.	395	epuli
17.	384	JandoA
18.	380	jannevaro
19.	339	Paolo
20.	329	jannis
21.	322	Helmez
22.	314	Kossu
23.	314	Salaliittoteoria
24.	306	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
25.	283	Team OK
26.	272	mjjk
27.	261	TMo
28.	238	ManseMankeli
29.	237	Andy & Fränck
30.	221	maupa
31.	220	TetedeCourse
32.	200	Hippo
33.	78	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI

----------


## Indurain

3.Vaihto
URAN Rigoberto 2500 > CONTADOR Alberto 3000

----------


## mjjk

_ Alkujaan tämän lähetti mjjk 
CHAVANEL -> FORMOLO



_

QUOTE=Googol;2373003]Formolo on 1000.
[/QUOTE]

No voihan p...... niinpä onkin. Huonostipa katoin tuota taulukkoa. Formolon tilalle voisin laittaa Caruson. Minun virheeni vuoksi on vähintäänkin oikeudenmukaista että siirto on voimassa vasta huomiselle etapille, enkä saa tältä päivältä pisteitä Chavanelista. Meneekö vielä ylimääräinen siirtokerta?

----------


## Googol

> No voihan p...... niinpä onkin. Huonostipa katoin tuota taulukkoa. Formolon tilalle voisin laittaa Caruson. Minun virheeni vuoksi on vähintäänkin oikeudenmukaista että siirto on voimassa vasta huomiselle etapille, enkä saa tältä päivältä pisteitä Chavanelista. Meneekö vielä ylimääräinen siirtokerta?



Yleensä mä oon vaan jättänyt huomiotta mahdottomat vaihdot. Eli ei ylimääräistä vaihtoa. Mutta jos sä haluat, niin voin mä Chavanelin pisteet poiskin jättää.  :Hymy: 

*	STAGE	5	*

1.	100	-	POLANC Jan
2.	70	-	CHAVANEL Sylvain
3.	50	-	ARU Fabio
4.	35	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
5.	30	-	PORTE Richie
6.	25	-	LANDA MEANA Mikel
7.	20	-	CATALDO Dario
8.	16	-	TROFIMOV Yury
9.	13	-	CARUSO Damiano
10.	10	-	ATAPUMA HURTADO Jhon Darwin
11.	7	-	CUNEGO Damiano
12.	5	-	AMADOR BIKKAZAKOVA Andrey
13.	3	-	KONIG Leopold
14.	2	-	DILLIER Silvan
15.	1	-	HESJEDAL Ryder

time jersey:	25	-	CLARKE Simon
points jersey:	20	-	VIVIANI Elia
mountain jersey:	20	-	KOCHETKOV Pavel
youth jersey:	15	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
most breakaway:	10	-	POLANC Jan
best team:	5	-	ASTANA PRO TEAM

Tulokset: 

1.	210	mjjk
2.	170	Kossu
3.	168	ManseMankeli
4.	130	Team tiger
5.	125	maupa
6.	120	jannis
7.	118	Googol
8.	113	Team Centerplace
9.	105	RosKalle
10.	105	Paolo
11.	91	CamoN
12.	90	TetedeCourse
13.	90	Salaliittoteoria
14.	80	verano
15.	73	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
16.	68	Helmez
17.	65	TMo
18.	65	Indurain
19.	60	Team Dreamer
20.	57	Hippo
21.	55	Team OK
22.	55	herne
23.	55	Andy & Fränck
24.	53	Mikha
25.	50	YGoo
26.	45	Team Frosty
27.	41	Tenbosse
28.	40	Cybbe
29.	38	J_K
30.	30	jannevaro
31.	14	JandoA
32.	10	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI
33.	0	epuli

Tilanne: 

1.	818	Indurain
2.	672	CamoN
3.	658	Googol
4.	582	Team Centerplace
5.	570	Tenbosse
6.	563	verano
7.	540	Team Dreamer
8.	528	Team tiger
9.	516	RosKalle
10.	513	Mikha
11.	505	Cybbe
12.	498	J_K
13.	498	YGoo
14.	484	Kossu
15.	482	mjjk
16.	471	herne
17.	451	Team Frosty
18.	449	jannis
19.	444	Paolo
20.	410	jannevaro
21.	406	ManseMankeli
22.	404	Salaliittoteoria
23.	398	JandoA
24.	395	epuli
25.	390	Helmez
26.	379	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
27.	346	maupa
28.	338	Team OK
29.	326	TMo
30.	310	TetedeCourse
31.	292	Andy & Fränck
32.	257	Hippo
33.	88	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI

----------


## maupa

Ei tässä varmaan enää kisan kärkipäähän nousta, mutta yritetään nyt vähän parantaa vetämällä paitoja päälle:

Ulos: Uran, Paterski, Matthews

Sisään: Contador, Viviani, Polanc

----------


## mjjk

Kun mokasin niin mokasin. Jätetään ne Chavanellin pisteet pois vaikka mieliteko suuri olisikin toisenlaiseen ratkaisuun  :Vink:  Jää itselle parempi maku...

Ja 3 siirtoa käytettynä uusi joukkue:
3000 - CONTADOR Alberto
2000 - ARU Fabio
1500 - KREUZIGER Roman
500   - GENIEZ Alexandre
500   - CARUSO Damiano
500   - ULISSI Diego
500   - CHAVES RUBIO Jhoan Esteban
500   - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500   - CATALDO Dario
500   - ATAPUMA HURTADO Darwin

----------


## Cybbe

Laskin pistekseni eri määrän, voin olla väärässä mutta voitko tarkistaa asian. Muutin joukkuetta viimeksi _10.05.2015 at_ _12.26._

Cybbe 
*Nöösi*


Liittynyt07/2014Viestit9

CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto 3 000
MATTHEWS Michael 1 500
Pois LOBATO DEL VALLE Juan Jose 1 000 Tilalle > GILBERT Philippe 1000
Pois ZAKARIN Ilnur 1 500 Tilalle > GREIPEL André 1500
Pois ROSA Diego 500 Tilalle > CHAVANEL Sylvain 500
GERRANS Simon 500
ULISSI Diego 500
FELLINE Fabio 500
NIEVE ITURALDE Mikel 500
PIRAZZI Stefano 500
Cybbe muokkasi tätä : 10.05.2015 at 12.26

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/showthread.php?53323-Giro-d-Italia-2015-peli&p=2370453#post2370453

----------


## J_K

1500 - KÖNIG Leopold --> 2000 - ARU Fabio
1000 - LOBATO Juan Jose --> 500 - ATAPUMA HURTADO Darwin 
500 - DURBRIDGE Luke --> 500 - AMADOR BIKKAZAKOVA Andrey

3000 - PORTE Richie
2000 - ARU Fabio
1500 - MATTHEWS Michael
500 - ATAPUMA HURTADO Darwin
500 - FELLINE Fabio 
500 - PATERSKI Maciej
500 - ULISSI Diego
500 - GERRANS Simon
500 - AMADOR BIKKAZAKOVA Andrey
500 - ROSA Diego

----------


## Googol

> Laskin pistekseni eri määrän, voin olla väärässä mutta voitko tarkistaa asian. Muutin joukkuetta viimeksi _10.05.2015 at_ _12.26._
> 
> Cybbe 
> *Nöösi*
> 
> 
> Liittynyt07/2014Viestit9
> 
> CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto 3 000
> ...



Kannattaa tehdä uusi viesti vaan, helpompi seurata milloin vaihdot on tehty. Mutta korjataan seuraavaan päivitykseen.

----------


## YGoo

Vaihdot 2. ja 3.

1500 - MATTHEWS Michael --> 2000 - ARU Fabio
1000 - LOBATO Juan Jose --> 500 - CATALDO Dario

Joukkue nyt

3000 - PORTE Richie
2000 - ARU Fabio
1500 - KREUZIGER Roman
500 - CATALDO Dario
500 – PAOLINI Luca
500 - ULISSI Diego
500 - ROGERS Michael
500 - NIEVE Mikel
500 - CHAVES Esteban
500 - TIRALONGO Paolo





> No menköön.



Kiitos

----------


## epuli

Vaihdetaan:

2500 uran pois, tilalle aru 2000
1500 zakarin
1500 matthews
1500 greipel
500 pirazzi
500 gerrans
500 haussler ulos, tilalle nieve 500
500 battaglin
500 hansen
500 ulissi

9500/10000, vaihtoja jäljellä 8

----------


## verano

Vaihto 1/8: 500 - BELKOV Maxim -> 500 - POLANC Jan




> 3000 - CONTADOR Alberto
> 1500 - ZAKARIN Ilnur
> 1500 - MATTHEWS Michael
> 1000 - LANDA Mikel
> 500 - PIRAZZI Stefano
> 500 - CHAVES Jhoan
> 500 - BELKOV Maxim
> 500 - BELLETTI Manuel
> 500 - RUFFONI Nicola
> 500 - HOFLAND Moreno

----------


## Aapo Jäykkäperä

Vaihdot 1.2. ja 3.
1.URAN Rigoberto                2500 ulos - sisään CONTADOR Alberto 3000
2.BETANCUR Carlos 1000 ulos - sisään ARU Fabio  2000
3.QUINTANA  Dayer 500 ulos - sisään AMADOR Andrey 500

Uusi joukkue

JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI

1. 89    VEIKKANEN JUSSI FIN (kapteeni)        500
*2. CONTADOR Alberto 3000
3. AMADOR Andrey 500
4. ARU Fabio  2000*
5. 52    ATAPUMA HURTADO  Darwin    COL           500
6. 81    GENIEZ  Alexandre    FRA                        500
7. 113    BAK  Lars Ytting    DEN                          500
8. 213   	BEPPU  Fumiyuki	JPN    500
9. 168    LUDVIGSSON  Tobias    SWE                  500
10.  204    JUUL JENSEN  Christopher    DEN         500

----------


## mjjk

Vaihto 4/8

KREUZIGER -> GREIPEL 

Uusi joukkue:
3000 - CONTADOR Alberto
2000 - ARU Fabio
1500 - GREIPEL André
500   - GENIEZ Alexandre
500   - CARUSO Damiano
500   - ULISSI Diego
500   - CHAVES RUBIO Jhoan Esteban
500   - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500   - CATALDO Dario
500   - ATAPUMA HURTADO Darwin

----------


## nilkkapaineet

Kokeillaan vaihtaa kehnosti avannut Benat italialaisväriin eli tilalle Cunego.

Team Happo-Kriisipankki nyt
     2000 - ARU Fabio 
    1500 - KREUZIGER Roman   
    1500 - KÖNIG Leopold  
    1500 - GREIPEL André  
    1000 - Cunego Damiano
    500 Mikel NIEVE 
    500 Michael ROGERS 
    500 Esteban Chaves   
    500 Stefano Pirazzi   
    500 Diego Ulissi

Vaihdot 1/8

----------


## jannis

Porte ulos ja Contador sisään

CONTADOR Alberto 3000
KIRYIENKA Vasil 500
GREIPEL André 1500
NIEVE ITURALDE Mikel 500
ARU Fabio 2000
ATAPUMA Darwin 500
CLARKE Simon 500
PAOLINI Luca 500
PATERSKI Maciej 500
ROGERS Michael 500


Vaihdot 1/8

----------


## Googol

*	STAGE	6	*

1.	100	-	GREIPEL André
2.	70	-	PELUCCHI Matteo
3.	50	-	MODOLO Sacha
4.	35	-	BELLETTI Manuel
5.	30	-	NIZZOLO Giacomo
6.	25	-	PETACCHI Alessandro
7.	20	-	VIVIANI Elia
8.	16	-	MEZGEC Luka
9.	13	-	RUFFONI Nicola
10.	10	-	APPOLLONIO Davide
11.	7	-	HOFLAND Moreno
12.	5	-	REZA Kevin
13.	3	-	PORSEV Alexander
14.	2	-	LOBATO DEL VALLE Juan Jose
15.	1	-	BOLE Grega

time jersey:	25	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
points jersey:	20	-	VIVIANI Elia
mountain jersey:	20	-	POLANC Jan
youth jersey:	15	-	ARU Fabio
most breakaway:	10	-	RUTKIEWICZ Marek
best team:	5	-	SOUTHEAST 

Tulokset: 

1.	195	Team tiger
2.	195	Mikha
3.	150	JandoA
4.	147	Kossu
5.	141	Tenbosse
6.	125	Cybbe
7.	125	Team Frosty
8.	115	herne
9.	115	jannis
10.	115	ManseMankeli
11.	115	epuli
12.	115	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
13.	115	Team OK
14.	115	Andy & Fränck
15.	107	maupa
16.	105	verano
17.	100	jannevaro
18.	65	Indurain
19.	65	Helmez
20.	55	Paolo
21.	42	Team Dreamer
22.	42	RosKalle
23.	40	Googol
24.	40	mjjk
25.	40	Hippo
26.	40	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI
27.	37	Team Centerplace
28.	32	Salaliittoteoria
29.	25	TMo
30.	16	TetedeCourse
31.	15	J_K
32.	15	YGoo
33.	0	CamoN

1.	883	Indurain
2.	785	Cybbe
3.	723	Team tiger
4.	711	Tenbosse
5.	708	Mikha
6.	698	Googol
7.	672	CamoN
8.	668	verano
9.	631	Kossu
10.	619	Team Centerplace
11.	586	herne
12.	582	Team Dreamer
13.	576	Team Frosty
14.	564	jannis
15.	558	RosKalle
16.	548	JandoA
17.	521	ManseMankeli
18.	513	J_K
19.	513	YGoo
20.	510	jannevaro
21.	510	epuli
22.	499	Paolo
23.	494	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
24.	455	Helmez
25.	453	maupa
26.	453	Team OK
27.	452	mjjk
28.	436	Salaliittoteoria
29.	407	Andy & Fränck
30.	351	TMo
31.	326	TetedeCourse
32.	297	Hippo
33.	128	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI

----------


## Indurain

4. Vaihto

 GERRANS Simon > POLANC Jan

----------


## CamoN

4. Vaihto:

Ulos HESJEDAL Ryder sisään VIVIANI Elia

Joukkue:

3000 - PORTE Richie
1500 - MATTHEWS Michael
1500 - VIVIANI Elia
1000 - GILBERT Philippe
500 - GERRANS Simon
500 - PAOLINI Luca
500 - KIRYIENKA Vasil
500 - CHAVES Esteban
500 - CLARKE Simon
500 - KOCHETKOV Pavel

----------


## ManseMankeli

Vaihto 1/8
Greiple --> VIVIANI Elia
Nyt siis
3000 - PORTE Richie
 2000 - ARU Fabio 
 1500 - VIVIANI Elia
 500 - PAOLINI Luca
 500 - CHAVANEL Sylvain 
 500 - NIEVE Mikel
 500 - Adam Hansen
 500 - QUINTANA ROJAS
 500 - VISCONTI Giovanni
 500 - CARUSO Damiano

----------


## Mikha

Vaihdot 3/8

Ulos:
1500 - GREIPEL Andre
1500 - MATTHEWS Michael
1000 - GILBERT Philippe

Sisään:
1500 Viviani
2000 Aru
500 Polanc

----------


## Googol

*	STAGE	7	*

1.	100	-	ULISSI Diego
2.	70	-	LOBATO DEL VALLE Juan Jose
3.	50	-	GERRANS Simon
4.	35	-	BELLETTI Manuel
5.	30	-	BATTAGLIN Enrico
6.	25	-	COLBRELLI Sonny
7.	20	-	FELLINE Fabio
8.	16	-	BOLE Grega
9.	13	-	REZA Kevin
10.	10	-	LAGUTIN Sergey
11.	7	-	APPOLLONIO Davide
12.	5	-	ROUX Anthony
13.	3	-	GILBERT Philippe
14.	2	-	GAVAZZI Francesco 
15.	1	-	FORMOLO Davide

time jersey:	25	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
points jersey:	20	-	GREIPEL André
mountain jersey:	20	-	POLANC Jan
youth jersey:	15	-	ARU Fabio
most breakaway:	10	-	MIHAILOV Nikolai
best team:	5	-	BARDIANI CSF

Tulokset: 

1.	225	epuli
2.	223	Cybbe
3.	223	Team OK
4.	215	Googol
5.	185	J_K
6.	175	Indurain
7.	175	Salaliittoteoria
8.	171	RosKalle
9.	170	Team Dreamer
10.	160	Kossu
11.	160	maupa
12.	160	mjjk
13.	145	Team Frosty
14.	145	TMo
15.	140	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
16.	135	herne
17.	120	jannevaro
18.	120	Paolo
19.	115	YGoo
20.	115	Helmez
21.	98	Mikha
22.	90	verano
23.	70	JandoA
24.	60	jannis
25.	53	CamoN
26.	51	TetedeCourse
27.	50	Team Centerplace
28.	45	Team tiger
29.	40	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI
30.	38	Andy & Fränck
31.	36	Tenbosse
32.	35	ManseMankeli
33.	0	Hippo

Tilanne: 

1.	1058	Indurain
2.	1008	Cybbe
3.	913	Googol
4.	806	Mikha
5.	791	Kossu
6.	768	Team tiger
7.	758	verano
8.	752	Team Dreamer
9.	747	Tenbosse
10.	735	epuli
11.	729	RosKalle
12.	725	CamoN
13.	721	herne
14.	721	Team Frosty
15.	698	J_K
16.	676	Team OK
17.	669	Team Centerplace
18.	634	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
19.	630	jannevaro
20.	628	YGoo
21.	624	jannis
22.	619	Paolo
23.	618	JandoA
24.	613	maupa
25.	612	mjjk
26.	611	Salaliittoteoria
27.	570	Helmez
28.	556	ManseMankeli
29.	496	TMo
30.	445	Andy & Fränck
31.	377	TetedeCourse
32.	297	Hippo
33.	168	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI

----------


## Aapo Jäykkäperä

Vaihto 4.
JUUL JENSEN Christopher ulos-sisään INTXAUSTI Benat

Uusi joukkue
JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI

1.     VEIKKANEN JUSSI FIN (kapteeni)         500
2.  CONTADOR Alberto                      3000
3.  ARU Fabio                                   2000
4.  AMADOR Andrey                           500
5.     ATAPUMA HURTADO  Darwin                    500
6.     GENIEZ  Alexandre                                               500
7.     BAK  Lars Ytting                                                    500
8.    	BEPPU  Fumiyuki                              500
9.     LUDVIGSSON  Tobias                                     500
10.  INTXAUSTI Benat                      1000
                                                     ______
                                                     9500

----------


## TetedeCourse

1500 - Zakarin ulos --> 1000 - INTXAUSTI Benat sisään

3000 - PORTE Richie
2000 - ARU Fabio 
1000 - INTXAUSTI Benat
500 - NIEVE Mikel 
500 - VISCONTI Giovanni
500 - FELLINE Fabio 
500 - PATERSKI Maciej
500 - DIEGO Rosa 
500 - DANIELSON Thomas
500 - BOLE Grega 

Vaihdot 2/8 (pankissa 500)

----------


## Googol

*	STAGE	8	*

1.	100	-	INTXAUSTI ELORRIAGA Benat
2.	70	-	LANDA MEANA Mikel
3.	50	-	REICHENBACH Sébastien
4.	35	-	ARU Fabio
5.	30	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
6.	25	-	PORTE Richie
7.	20	-	URAN Rigoberto
8.	16	-	CATALDO Dario
9.	13	-	CUNEGO Damiano
10.	10	-	CARUSO Damiano
11.	7	-	IZAGUIRRE INSAUSTI Jon
12.	5	-	VISCONTI Giovanni
13.	3	-	AMADOR BIKKAZAKOVA Andrey
14.	2	-	KONIG Leopold
15.	1	-	ATAPUMA HURTADO Jhon Darwin

time jersey:	25	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
points jersey:	20	-	VIVIANI Elia
mountain jersey:	20	-	POLANC Jan
youth jersey:	15	-	ARU Fabio
most breakaway:	10	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
best team:	5	-	ASTANA PRO TEAM

Tulokset: 

1.	165	Mikha
2.	160	maupa
3.	152	mjjk
4.	150	verano
5.	120	Googol
6.	114	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI
7.	111	Kossu
8.	111	jannis
9.	110	RosKalle
10.	106	YGoo
11.	105	Paolo
12.	101	Indurain
13.	95	ManseMankeli
14.	90	TetedeCourse
15.	89	J_K
16.	86	Salaliittoteoria
17.	80	TMo
18.	75	Team OK
19.	70	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
20.	68	Helmez
21.	61	Team tiger
22.	58	Hippo
23.	56	Team Frosty
24.	55	Cybbe
25.	55	epuli
26.	55	herne
27.	55	Andy & Fränck
28.	51	Team Dreamer
29.	47	Tenbosse
30.	45	CamoN
31.	35	Team Centerplace
32.	30	jannevaro
33.	10	JandoA

1.	1159	Indurain
2.	1063	Cybbe
3.	1033	Googol
4.	971	Mikha
5.	908	verano
6.	902	Kossu
7.	839	RosKalle
8.	829	Team tiger
9.	803	Team Dreamer
10.	794	Tenbosse
11.	790	epuli
12.	787	J_K
13.	777	Team Frosty
14.	776	herne
15.	773	maupa
16.	770	CamoN
17.	764	mjjk
18.	751	Team OK
19.	735	jannis
20.	734	YGoo
21.	724	Paolo
22.	704	Team Centerplace
23.	704	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
24.	697	Salaliittoteoria
25.	660	jannevaro
26.	651	ManseMankeli
27.	638	Helmez
28.	628	JandoA
29.	576	TMo
30.	500	Andy & Fränck
31.	467	TetedeCourse
32.	355	Hippo
33.	282	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI

----------


## Indurain

5. Vaihto

KOCHETKOV Pavel >INTXAUSKI ELORRIAGA Benat

----------


## maupa

Polanc -> Cataldo (5. vaihto)

----------


## Kossu

Eka vaihto, Nieve -> Visconti
500 Moreno HOFLAND
500 Darwin ATAPUMA 
500 Sylvain CHAVANEL 
500 Diego ULISSI 
1500 Andre GREIPEL 
2000 Fabio ARU
3000 Alberto CONTADOR 
500 Luca PAOLINI 
500 Giovanni VISCONTI 
500 Michael ROGERS

----------


## Centerplace

Team Centerplace vaihdot 1 ja 2. Mathews ja Ferrari pois, tilalle Aru ja Cataldo

Joukkue nyt,

PORTE Richie 3000
NIZZOLO Giacomo 1500
ARU Fabio 2000
CATALDO Dario 500
HOFLAND Moreno 500
GERRANS Simon 500
HAUSSLER Heinrich 500
PAOLINI Luca 500
CARUSO Damiano 500
CHAVANEL Sylvain 500

----------


## verano

Vaihto 2/8: 1000 - LANDA Mikel    --Z 1000 - INTXAUSTI Benat

3000 - CONTADOR Alberto
1500 - ZAKARIN Ilnur
1500 - MATTHEWS Michael
500 - PIRAZZI Stefano
500 - CHAVES Esteban
500 - BELLETTI Manuel
500 - RUFFONI Nicola
500 - HOFLAND Moreno
500 - POLANC Jan

----------


## nilkkapaineet

Hyvin jinxasin tuon Benatin voittamaan, kun vaihdoin pois. 
Laitetaan myös Rogers voittamaan etappi eli:
Ulos: Michael Rogers
Sisään: Dario Cataldo

Team Happo-Kriisipankki nyt
     2000 - ARU Fabio 
    1500 - KREUZIGER Roman   
    1500 - KÖNIG Leopold  
    1500 - GREIPEL André  
    1000 - Cunego Damiano
    500 Mikel NIEVE 
    500 Dario Cataldo
    500 Esteban Chaves   
    500 Stefano Pirazzi   
    500 Diego Ulissi

Vaihdot 2/8

----------


## maupa

Paolini -> Geschke (6. vaihto jo)

----------


## epuli

Vaihdetaan taas:

Zakarin ulos, Intxausti tilalle
Ulissi ulos, Landa tilalle
gerrans ulos, Niemec tilalle

Eli

Aru 2000
Matthews 1500
Greipel 1500
Intxausti 1000
Landa 1000
Niemec 1000
Pirazzi 500
Nieve 500
Battaglin 500
Hansen 500

10000/10000, vaihtoja jäljellä 5kpl

----------


## Hippo

Ensimmäiset vaihdot (3/8); Betancur, Ferrari ja Cunego ulos - sisään Aru, Favilli ja Pirazzi.
Nykyinen kokoonpano

1. Porte 3000
2. Aru 2000
3. Viviani 1500
4. Paolini 500
5. Pirazzi 500
6. Gatto 500
7. Haussler 500
8. Montaguti 500
9. Slagter 500
10. Favilli 500

----------


## JandoA

Vaihtoon Hesjedal ja Van den Broeck, tilalle Aru ja Intxausti. Vaihdot 2/8 ja joukkue nyt:


2000 Aru Fabio
1500 Greipel André
1500 Matthews Michael
1000 Boonen Tom
1000 Modolo Sacha
1000 Intxausti Benat
500 Elissonde Kenny
500 Paterski Maciej
500 Gerrans Simon
500 Caruso Damiano

----------


## Googol

*	STAGE	9	*

1.	100	-	TIRALONGO Paolo
2.	70	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
3.	50	-	GESCHKE Simon
4.	35	-	MOINARD Amaël
5.	30	-	HERRADA LOPEZ Jesús
6.	25	-	BETANCUR GOMEZ Carlos Alberto
7.	20	-	SLAGTER Tom Jelte
8.	16	-	ELISSONDE Kenny
9.	13	-	HESJEDAL Ryder
10.	10	-	ARU Fabio
11.	7	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
12.	5	-	PORTE Richie
13.	3	-	LANDA MEANA Mikel
14.	2	-	VISCONTI Giovanni
15.	1	-	POLANC Jan

time jersey:	25	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
points jersey:	20	-	VIVIANI Elia
mountain jersey:	20	-	INTXAUSTI ELORRIAGA Benat
youth jersey:	15	-	ARU Fabio
most breakaway:	10	-	SLAGTER Tom Jelte
best team:	5	-	ASTANA PRO TEAM

Tulokset: 

1.	157	maupa
2.	145	YGoo
3.	137	mjjk
4.	125	Helmez
5.	95	Tenbosse
6.	88	Mikha
7.	82	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI
8.	80	Hippo
9.	75	Indurain
10.	64	Kossu
11.	62	Googol
12.	62	RosKalle
13.	62	jannis
14.	62	TetedeCourse
15.	57	Team Dreamer
16.	57	Team Frosty
17.	57	Paolo
18.	55	herne
19.	53	verano
20.	40	J_K
21.	40	Team Centerplace
22.	39	Salaliittoteoria
23.	37	ManseMankeli
24.	37	TMo
25.	34	Team tiger
26.	32	Cybbe
27.	30	epuli
28.	30	Team OK
29.	30	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
30.	30	Andy & Fränck
31.	29	JandoA
32.	25	CamoN
33.	7	jannevaro

Tilanne: 

1.	1234	Indurain
2.	1095	Cybbe
3.	1095	Googol
4.	1059	Mikha
5.	966	Kossu
6.	961	verano
7.	930	maupa
8.	901	RosKalle
9.	901	mjjk
10.	889	Tenbosse
11.	879	YGoo
12.	863	Team tiger
13.	860	Team Dreamer
14.	834	Team Frosty
15.	831	herne
16.	827	J_K
17.	820	epuli
18.	797	jannis
19.	795	CamoN
20.	781	Team OK
21.	781	Paolo
22.	763	Helmez
23.	744	Team Centerplace
24.	736	Salaliittoteoria
25.	734	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
26.	688	ManseMankeli
27.	667	jannevaro
28.	657	JandoA
29.	613	TMo
30.	530	Andy & Fränck
31.	529	TetedeCourse
32.	435	Hippo
33.	364	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI

----------


## Cybbe

CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto 3 000
GREIPEL André 1500
MATTHEWS Michael 1 500
GILBERT Philippe 1000
CHAVANEL Sylvain 500
TIRALONGO Paolo 500
ULISSI Diego 500
GERRANS Simon 500
NIEVE ITURALDE Mikel 500
PIRAZZI Stefano 500

Vaihdot 4/8

----------


## Googol

Nieve -> Geschke
Chaves -> Cataldo

----------


## Indurain

6. Vaihto

POLANC Jan > GESCHKE Simon

----------


## Helmez

Vaihto 1:
500 - QUINTANA ROJAS Dayer Uberney   ->  500 - CATALDO Dario 

Joukkue nyt:
2000 - ARU Fabio
1500 - KÖNIG Leopold
1500 - MATTHEWS Michael
1000 - BETANCUR Carlos
1000 - NIEMIEC Przemyslaw
1000 - MODOLO Sacha
500 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500 - ULISSI Diego
500 - ATAPUMA HURTADO Darwin
500 - CATALDO Dario

----------


## RosKalle

Vaihdot ekan lepopäivän jälkeen.

LOBATO Juan Jose, 1000 --> VIVIANI Elia, 1500
FORMOLO Davide, 1000 --> VISCONTI Giovanni, 500
VEIKKANEN Jussi, 500 --> GESCHKE Simon, 500

----------


## TetedeCourse

500 - DANIELSON Thomas ulos --> 500 - GESCHKE Simon sisään

3000 - PORTE Richie
2000 - ARU Fabio 
1000 - INTXAUSTI Benat
500 - NIEVE Mikel 
500 - VISCONTI Giovanni
500 - FELLINE Fabio 
500 - PATERSKI Maciej
500 - DIEGO Rosa 
500 - GESCHKE Simon
500 - BOLE Grega 


Vaihdot 3/8 (pankissa 500)

----------


## Kossu

Toinen vaihto, Visconti -> Geschke
500 Moreno HOFLAND
500 Darwin ATAPUMA 
500 Sylvain CHAVANEL 
500 Diego ULISSI 
1500 Andre GREIPEL 
2000 Fabio ARU
3000 Alberto CONTADOR 
500 Luca PAOLINI 
500 Simon GESCHKE
500 Michael ROGERS

----------


## tiger

Vielä ei ole startattu etapille 10, joten kolmas vaihto: MATTHEWS (1500) ulos, VIVIANI (1500) sisään. Joukkue nyt:

team tiger
vaihdot 3/8






1
CONTADOR Alberto
3000

2
VIVIANI Elia
1500

3
GREIPEL Andre
1500

4
VISCONTI Giovanni
500

5
PELUCCHI Matteo
500

6
CHAVANEL Sylvain
500

7
PAOLINI Luca
500

8
NIEVE Mikel
500

9
CHAVES Esteban
500

10
ATAPUMA Darwin
500


yht.
9500

----------


## CamoN

Tämän päivän etapin jälkeen paitaa päälle, ettei tule kylmä. 5., 6. ja 7. vaihto:

Ulos PORTE Richie sisään CONTADOR Alberto
Ulos MATTHEWS Michael sisään ARU Fabio
Ulos GILBERT Filippe sisään GESCHKE Simon

Joukkue:

3000 - CONTADOR Alberto
2000 - ARU Fabio
1500 - VIVIANI Elia
500 - GERRANS Simon
500 - PAOLINI Luca
500 - KIRYIENKA Vasil
500 - CHAVES Esteban
500 - CLARKE Simon
500 - KOCHETKOV Pavel
500 - GESCHKE Simon

----------


## TetedeCourse

3000 - PORTE Richie ulos --> 3000 - CONTADOR Alberto sisään

3000 - CONTADOR Alberto
2000 - ARU Fabio 
1000 - INTXAUSTI Benat
500 - NIEVE Mikel 
500 - VISCONTI Giovanni
500 - FELLINE Fabio 
500 - PATERSKI Maciej
500 - DIEGO Rosa 
500 - GESCHKE Simon
500 - BOLE Grega 


Vaihdot 4/8 (pankissa 500)

----------


## YGoo

Vaihto 4.

3000 - PORTE Richie --> 3000 - CONTADOR Alberto

Joukkue nyt

3000 - CONTADOR Alberto
2000 - ARU Fabio
1500 - KREUZIGER Roman
500 - CATALDO Dario
500 – PAOLINI Luca
500 - ULISSI Diego
500 - ROGERS Michael
500 - NIEVE Mikel
500 - CHAVES Esteban
500 - TIRALONGO Paolo

----------


## Kossu

Kolmas vaihto, Greipel - Matthews
500 Moreno HOFLAND
500 Darwin ATAPUMA 
500 Sylvain CHAVANEL 
500 Diego ULISSI 
1500 Michael MATTHEWS
2000 Fabio ARU
3000 Alberto CONTADOR 
500 Luca PAOLINI 
500 Simon GESCHKE
500 Michael ROGERS

----------


## Centerplace

Team Centerplace vaihto 3. Porte-Contador

Joukkue nyt,

CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto 3000
NIZZOLO Giacomo 1500
ARU Fabio 2000
CATALDO Dario 500
HOFLAND Moreno 500
GERRANS Simon 500
HAUSSLER Heinrich 500
PAOLINI Luca 500
CARUSO Damiano 500
CHAVANEL Sylvain 500

----------


## mjjk

Vaihto 5/8

GENIEZ  ->  GESCHKE


Uusi joukkue:
3000 - CONTADOR Alberto
2000 - ARU Fabio
1500 - GREIPEL André
500   - GESCHKE Simon
500   - CARUSO Damiano
500   - ULISSI Diego
500   - CHAVES RUBIO Jhoan Esteban
500   - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500   - CATALDO Dario
500   - ATAPUMA HURTADO Darwin

----------


## ManseMankeli

Vaihto 2/8  Porte-->Contador
Nyt siis
 3000 - CONTADOR Alberto
 2000 - ARU Fabio 
 1500 - VIVIANI Elia
 500 - PAOLINI Luca
 500 - CHAVANEL Sylvain 
 500 - NIEVE Mikel
 500 - Adam Hansen
 500 - QUINTANA ROJAS
 500 - VISCONTI Giovanni
 500 - CARUSO Damiano

----------


## TMo

Vaihto 1: PORTE -> ARU
vaihto 2: Juul Jensen -> VIVIANI
Vaihto 3: ROVNY -> LOBATO

Tiimi nyt: 
2000 - ARU Fabio
3000 - CONTADOR Alberto
500 - PAOLINI Luca
1500 - VIVIANI Elia
500 - MOREIRA PAULINHO Sergio Miguel
500 - ROGERS Michael
500 - LOBATO DEL VALLE Juan Jose
500 - NIEVE ITURALDE Mikel
500 - ULISSI Diego
500 - FELLINE Fabio

----------


## Googol

> LOBATO DEL VALLE Juan Jose



Lobato on 1000.

----------


## Googol

*	STAGE	10	*

1.	100	-	BOEM Nicola
2.	70	-	BUSATO Matteo
3.	50	-	MALAGUTI Alessandro
4.	35	-	MARANGONI Alan
5.	30	-	NIZZOLO Giacomo
6.	25	-	MODOLO Sacha
7.	20	-	GREIPEL André
8.	16	-	MEZGEC Luka
9.	13	-	RUFFONI Nicola
10.	10	-	APPOLLONIO Davide
11.	7	-	PORSEV Alexander
12.	5	-	GROSU Eduard Michael
13.	3	-	LOBATO DEL VALLE Juan Jose
14.	2	-	REZA Kevin
15.	1	-	BELLETTI Manuel

time jersey:	25	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
points jersey:	20	-	VIVIANI Elia
mountain jersey:	20	-	GESCHKE Simon
youth jersey:	15	-	ARU Fabio
most breakaway:	10	-	BOEM Nicola
best team:	5	-	BARDIANI CSF

Tulokset: 

1.	90	RosKalle
2.	80	Kossu
3.	80	maupa
4.	80	CamoN
5.	65	Indurain
6.	65	Googol
7.	65	Team tiger
8.	60	Mikha
9.	60	mjjk
10.	60	jannis
11.	60	JandoA
12.	50	Cybbe
13.	49	verano
14.	45	Team Frosty
15.	45	epuli
16.	45	Team Centerplace
17.	40	Tenbosse
18.	40	Team OK
19.	40	Paolo
20.	40	Helmez
21.	40	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
22.	40	Hippo
23.	40	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI
24.	35	herne
25.	35	ManseMankeli
26.	35	Andy & Fränck
27.	35	TetedeCourse
28.	25	Salaliittoteoria
29.	25	TMo
30.	23	Team Dreamer
31.	20	jannevaro
32.	15	YGoo
33.	15	J_K

Tilanne: 

1.	1299	Indurain
2.	1160	Googol
3.	1145	Cybbe
4.	1119	Mikha
5.	1046	Kossu
6.	1010	verano
7.	1010	maupa
8.	991	RosKalle
9.	961	mjjk
10.	929	Tenbosse
11.	928	Team tiger
12.	894	YGoo
13.	883	Team Dreamer
14.	879	Team Frosty
15.	875	CamoN
16.	866	herne
17.	865	epuli
18.	857	jannis
19.	842	J_K
20.	821	Team OK
21.	821	Paolo
22.	803	Helmez
23.	789	Team Centerplace
24.	774	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
25.	763	ManseMankeli
26.	761	Salaliittoteoria
27.	717	JandoA
28.	687	jannevaro
29.	638	TMo
30.	565	Andy & Fränck
31.	564	TetedeCourse
32.	475	Hippo
33.	404	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI

----------


## jannevaro

Vaihdot:


3000 - PORTE Richie -> Contador
1500 - MATTHEWS Michael -> Aru +500
1500 - GREIPEL André
1000 - FERRARI Roberto -> Andrey Amador -500
500  - ULISSI Diego 
500  - BAK Lars
500  - QUINTANA ROJAS Dayer
500  - VISCONTI Giovanni
500  - ROGERS Michael
500  - GATTO Oscar -> Cataldo

----------


## Pesonito

1. Vaihto: ANTON Igor --> LANDA Mikel

Joukkueeni nyt
Andy & Fränck

 ARU Fabio 2000
 GREIPEL Andre 1500
 ZAKARIN Ilnur 1 500
LANDA Mikel 1000
 GILBERT Philippe 1000
 FERRARI Roberto 1000
 KIRYIENKA Vasil 500
 ROGERS Michael 500
 QUINTANA Dayer 500
 NIEVE ITURALDE Mikel 500

----------


## Googol

*	STAGE	11	*

1.	100	-	ZAKARIN Ilnur
2.	70	-	BETANCUR GOMEZ Carlos Alberto
3.	50	-	PELLIZOTTI Franco
4.	35	-	INTXAUSTI ELORRIAGA Benat
5.	30	-	ROSA Diego
6.	25	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
7.	20	-	HESJEDAL Ryder
8.	16	-	PATERSKI Maciej
9.	13	-	GILBERT Philippe
10.	10	-	LOBATO DEL VALLE Juan Jose
11.	7	-	BOLE Grega
12.	5	-	GAVAZZI Francesco 
13.	3	-	MORI Manuele
14.	2	-	GESCHKE Simon
15.	1	-	GERRANS Simon

time jersey:	25	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
points jersey:	20	-	BOEM Nicola
mountain jersey:	20	-	GESCHKE Simon
youth jersey:	15	-	ARU Fabio
most breakaway:	10	-	ZAKARIN Ilnur
best team:	5	-	TEAM KATUSHA

Tulokset: 

1.	175	verano
2.	150	TetedeCourse
3.	143	Andy & Fränck
4.	110	Helmez
5.	106	herne
6.	100	Team Frosty
7.	87	maupa
8.	87	mjjk
9.	82	Indurain
10.	75	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI
11.	73	CamoN
12.	67	Kossu
13.	67	JandoA
14.	63	Googol
15.	63	RosKalle
16.	62	Tenbosse
17.	62	J_K
18.	61	jannis
19.	50	epuli
20.	47	Salaliittoteoria
21.	46	Team Centerplace
22.	45	YGoo
23.	45	ManseMankeli
24.	45	TMo
25.	41	Mikha
26.	39	Cybbe
27.	30	Team tiger
28.	29	Team OK
29.	20	Paolo
30.	20	Hippo
31.	15	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
32.	10	Team Dreamer
33.	0	jannevaro

Tilanne: 

1.	1381	Indurain
2.	1223	Googol
3.	1185	verano
4.	1184	Cybbe
5.	1160	Mikha
6.	1113	Kossu
7.	1097	maupa
8.	1054	RosKalle
9.	1048	mjjk
10.	991	Tenbosse
11.	979	Team Frosty
12.	972	herne
13.	958	Team tiger
14.	948	CamoN
15.	939	YGoo
16.	918	jannis
17.	915	epuli
18.	913	Helmez
19.	904	J_K
20.	893	Team Dreamer
21.	850	Team OK
22.	841	Paolo
23.	835	Team Centerplace
24.	808	ManseMankeli
25.	808	Salaliittoteoria
26.	789	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
27.	784	JandoA
28.	714	TetedeCourse
29.	708	Andy & Fränck
30.	687	jannevaro
31.	683	TMo
32.	495	Hippo
33.	479	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI

----------


## jannis

paolini ulos Geschke sisään

CONTADOR Alberto 3000
KIRYIENKA Vasil 500
GREIPEL André 1500
NIEVE ITURALDE Mikel 500
ARU Fabio 2000
ATAPUMA Darwin 500
CLARKE Simon 500
GESCHKE Simon500
PATERSKI Maciej 500
ROGERS Michael 500

Vaihdot 2/8

----------


## Googol

*	STAGE	12	*

1.	100	-	GILBERT Philippe
2.	70	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
3.	50	-	ULISSI Diego
4.	35	-	GESCHKE Simon
5.	30	-	BATTAGLIN Enrico
6.	25	-	TIRALONGO Paolo
7.	20	-	IZAGUIRRE INSAUSTI Jon
8.	16	-	BETANCUR GOMEZ Carlos Alberto
9.	13	-	VAN DEN BROECK Jurgen
10.	10	-	LANDA MEANA Mikel
11.	7	-	URAN Rigoberto
12.	5	-	PORTE Richie
13.	3	-	FORMOLO Davide
14.	2	-	CARUSO Damiano
15.	1	-	VISCONTI Giovanni

time jersey:	25	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
points jersey:	20	-	BOEM Nicola
mountain jersey:	20	-	INTXAUSTI ELORRIAGA Benat
youth jersey:	15	-	ARU Fabio
most breakaway:	10	-	VAN DER LIJKE Nick
best team:	5	-	BMC RACING TEAM

Tulokset: 

1.	275	Cybbe
2.	207	mjjk
3.	207	Team OK
4.	206	Indurain
5.	202	Googol
6.	200	Kossu
7.	195	maupa
8.	185	YGoo
9.	166	Team Frosty
10.	166	TetedeCourse
11.	161	jannevaro
12.	160	TMo
13.	156	Salaliittoteoria
14.	146	RosKalle
15.	145	CamoN
16.	135	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI
17.	130	Andy & Fränck
18.	118	ManseMankeli
19.	117	Mikha
20.	117	Team Centerplace
21.	115	verano
22.	115	jannis
23.	101	Team tiger
24.	86	Helmez
25.	81	herne
26.	75	epuli
27.	75	J_K
28.	71	Paolo
29.	65	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
30.	61	Team Dreamer
31.	42	JandoA
32.	20	Hippo
33.	7	Tenbosse

Tilanne: 

1.	1587	Indurain
2.	1459	Cybbe
3.	1425	Googol
4.	1313	Kossu
5.	1300	verano
6.	1292	maupa
7.	1277	Mikha
8.	1255	mjjk
9.	1200	RosKalle
10.	1145	Team Frosty
11.	1124	YGoo
12.	1093	CamoN
13.	1059	Team tiger
14.	1057	Team OK
15.	1053	herne
16.	1033	jannis
17.	999	Helmez
18.	998	Tenbosse
19.	990	epuli
20.	981	Andy & Fränck
21.	979	J_K
22.	964	Salaliittoteoria
23.	954	Team Dreamer
24.	952	Team Centerplace
25.	926	ManseMankeli
26.	912	Paolo
27.	880	TetedeCourse
28.	854	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
29.	848	jannevaro
30.	843	TMo
31.	826	JandoA
32.	614	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI
33.	515	Hippo

----------


## Tenbosse

> 1500 Kreuziger
> 1500 König
> 1500 Matthews
> 1500 Greipel
> 1500 Viviani
> 500 Diego Rosa
> 500 Haussler
> 500 Bole
> 500 Damiano Caruso
> 500 Kruiswik



Perjantain etapin jälkeen seuraavat vaihdot:

Pois: Greipel 1500, Matthews 1500, Hauslerr 500, Bole 500

Sisään: Aru 2000, Formolo 1000, Landa 500, Kangert 500

----------


## nilkkapaineet

Otan Benatin takaisin paitapisteiden takia.
Sisään: Intxhausti Benat 1000
Ulos: Cunego Damiano 1000
Team Happo-Kriisipankki nyt

     2000 - ARU Fabio 
    1500 - KREUZIGER Roman   
    1500 - KÖNIG Leopold  
    1500 - GREIPEL André  
    1000 - Intxhausti Benat
    500 Mikel NIEVE
    500 Dario Cataldo
    500 Esteban Chaves   
    500 Stefano Pirazzi   
    500 Diego Ulissi

Vaihdot 3/8

----------


## Googol

Out:
MATTHEWS Michael
GERRANS Simon

In:
INTXAUSTI ELORRIAGA Benat
LANDA MEANA Mikel

----------


## Kossu

Neljäs vaihto, Matthews -> Greipel
500 Moreno HOFLAND
500 Darwin ATAPUMA 
500 Sylvain CHAVANEL 
500 Diego ULISSI 
1500 Andre GREIPEL
2000 Fabio ARU
3000 Alberto CONTADOR 
500 Luca PAOLINI 
500 Simon GESCHKE
500 Michael ROGERS

----------


## Cybbe

Pois GERRANS Simon 500 > Sisään GESCHKE Simon 500

----------


## mjjk

Vaihdot 6 ja 7/8

GREIPEL  ->INTXAUSTI
ATAPUMA ->LANDA 

Uusi joukkue:
3000 - CONTADOR Alberto
2000 - ARU Fabio
1000 - INTXAUSTI Benat
1000 - LANDA Mikel
500   - GESCHKE Simon
500   - CARUSO Damiano
500   - ULISSI Diego
500   - CHAVES RUBIO Jhoan Esteban
500   - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500   - CATALDO Dario

----------


## OK93

Gatto, Gerrans, Gilbert, Greipel, Nocentini, Uran ja Quintana ulos, Amador, Cataldo, Contador, Geschke, Intxausti, Polanc ja Landa sisään

3000 CONTADOR Alberto
2000 ARU Fabio
1000 INTXAUSTI Benat
1000 LANDA Mikel
500 AMADOR Andrey
500 BATTAGLIN Enrico
500 CATALDO Dario
500 GESCHKE Simon
500 POLANC Jan
500 ULISSI Diego

7/8, yht. 10 000

----------


## nilkkapaineet

> Perjantain etapin jälkeen seuraavat vaihdot:
> 
> Pois: Greipel 1500, Matthews 1500, Hauslerr 500, Bole 500
> 
> Sisään: Aru 2000, Formolo 1000, Landa 500, Kangert 500



Tuota... Landa oli 1000 arvoinen. (että TenBossekin huomaisi ajoissa...)

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

HOFLAND ulos - Dario CADALDO sisään
GERRANS ulos - Michael HEPBURN sisään

 Joukkue nyt:

3000 - Alberto CONTADOR
 3000 - Richie PORTE
 500 - Esteban CHAVES
 500 - Giovanni VISCONTI
 500 - Dario CADALDO
 500 - Luca PAOLINI
 500 - Michael HEPBURN
 500 - Maciej PATERSKI
 500 - Darvin ATAPUMA
 500 - Diego ULISSI 

 Vaihdot: 4 / 8

----------


## Kossu

Vaihdot 5 ja 6:
Greipel -> Landa
Hofland -> Cataldo
joukkue nyt:
500 Dario CATALDO
500 Darwin ATAPUMA 
500 Sylvain CHAVANEL 
500 Diego ULISSI 
1000 Mikel LANDA
2000 Fabio ARU
3000 Alberto CONTADOR 
500 Luca PAOLINI 
500 Simon GESCHKE
500 Michael ROGERS
"pankissa" 500

----------


## Indurain

7. Vaihto

CONTADOR Alberto  > PORTE Richie

----------


## Cybbe

Pois GREIPEL André 1500 > sisään ARU Fabio 2000
Pois MATTHEWS Michael 1 500 > sisään LANDA MEANA Mikel 1000

----------


## Cybbe

Monissa viesteissä jo ensimmäisellä sivulla CUNEGO Damiano merkitty maksavaksi 500 vaikka oikeasti maksaa 1000.

----------


## Googol

> Monissa viesteissä jo ensimmäisellä sivulla CUNEGO Damiano merkitty maksavaksi 500 vaikka oikeasti maksaa 1000.



Emmä löydä kuin yhden Cunegon ja se on 1000.

----------


## Cybbe

> Emmä löydä kuin yhden Cunegon ja se on 1000.



Juu, taisi tulla lukuvirhe.

----------


## Googol

*	STAGE	13	*

1.	100	-	MODOLO Sacha
2.	70	-	NIZZOLO Giacomo
3.	50	-	VIVIANI Elia
4.	35	-	PORSEV Alexander
5.	30	-	GROSU Eduard Michael
6.	25	-	RICHEZE Ariel Maximiliano
7.	20	-	HOFLAND Moreno
8.	16	-	RUFFONI Nicola
9.	13	-	MEZGEC Luka
10.	10	-	HAUSSLER Heinrich
11.	7	-	APPOLLONIO Davide
12.	5	-	PETACCHI Alessandro
13.	3	-	GREIPEL André
14.	2	-	MATTHEWS Michael
15.	1	-	ZHUPA Eugert

time jersey:	25	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
points jersey:	20	-	BOEM Nicola
mountain jersey:	20	-	INTXAUSTI ELORRIAGA Benat
youth jersey:	15	-	ARU Fabio
most breakaway:	10	-	PINEAU Jérôme
best team:	5	-	TEAM KATUSHA

Tulokset: 

1.	145	Team Centerplace
2.	140	JandoA
3.	117	Helmez
4.	110	maupa
5.	100	CamoN
6.	97	Indurain
7.	95	ManseMankeli
8.	95	TMo
9.	90	Mikha
10.	90	RosKalle
11.	88	verano
12.	83	Team tiger
13.	80	Hippo
14.	70	Paolo
15.	68	Kossu
16.	62	Team Dreamer
17.	60	Googol
18.	60	TetedeCourse
19.	60	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI
20.	57	Tenbosse
21.	50	Salaliittoteoria
22.	45	YGoo
23.	43	mjjk
24.	43	jannis
25.	43	jannevaro
26.	40	epuli
27.	38	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
28.	35	Team Frosty
29.	30	Cybbe
30.	25	herne
31.	23	Andy & Fränck
32.	18	Team OK
33.	17	J_K

Tilanne: 

1.	1684	Indurain
2.	1489	Cybbe
3.	1485	Googol
4.	1402	maupa
5.	1388	verano
6.	1381	Kossu
7.	1367	Mikha
8.	1298	mjjk
9.	1290	RosKalle
10.	1193	CamoN
11.	1180	Team Frosty
12.	1169	YGoo
13.	1142	Team tiger
14.	1116	Helmez
15.	1097	Team Centerplace
16.	1078	herne
17.	1076	jannis
18.	1075	Team OK
19.	1063	Tenbosse
20.	1030	epuli
21.	1021	ManseMankeli
22.	1016	Team Dreamer
23.	1014	Salaliittoteoria
24.	1004	Andy & Fränck
25.	996	J_K
26.	982	Paolo
27.	966	JandoA
28.	940	TetedeCourse
29.	938	TMo
30.	892	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
31.	891	jannevaro
32.	674	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI
33.	595	Hippo

----------


## Paolo

Vasil Kiryienka -> Dario Cataldo , vaihto 1/8

----------


## Paolo

Joukkue nyt:

2000 Aru Fabio
3000 Porte Richie
1500 Viviani Elia
500  Paolini Luca
500  Ulissi Diego
500  Pirazzi Stefano
500  Visconti Giovanni
500  Nieve Mikel
500  Rogers Michael
500  Cataldo Dario

----------


## nilkkapaineet

Costa Rican pojalta yllättävän hyvä aika-ajo, pitää nostaa tiimiin.
Ulos: Mikel Nieve 500
Sisään: Amador Andrey 500
Team Happo-Kriisipankki nyt

     2000 - ARU Fabio 
    1500 - KREUZIGER Roman   
    1500 - KÖNIG Leopold  
    1500 - GREIPEL André  
    1000 - Intxausti Benat
    500 Amador Andrey
    500 Dario Cataldo
    500 Esteban Chaves   
    500 Stefano Pirazzi   
    500 Diego Ulissi

Vaihdot 4/8

----------


## J_K

3000 - PORTE Richie --> 3000 - CONTADOR Alberto

3000 - CONTADOR Alberto
2000 - ARU Fabio
1500 - MATTHEWS Michael
500 - ATAPUMA HURTADO Darwin
500 - FELLINE Fabio 
500 - PATERSKI Maciej
500 - ULISSI Diego
500 - GERRANS Simon
500 - AMADOR BIKKAZAKOVA Andrey
500 - ROSA Diego

----------


## Indurain

8.vaihto  
PORTE Richie > CONTADOR Alberto

----------


## Hippo

Vaihto (4/8); Porte ulos, Contador sisään
Nykyinen kokoonpano

1. Contador 3000
2. Aru 2000
3. Viviani 1500
4. Paolini 500
5. Pirazzi 500
6. Gatto 500
7. Haussler 500
8. Montaguti 500
9. Slagter 500
10. Favilli 500

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

No niin, kortit on nyt katsottu, täytyy minimoida vahingot, olis nyt edes Hepburn ajanut tosissaan 

 PORTE ulos - Fabio ARU sisään
 HEPBURN ulos - Mikel LANDA sisään
PATERSKI ulos - Andrey AMADOR sisään

 Joukkue nyt:

3000 - Alberto CONTADOR
 2000 - Fabio ARU
1000 - Mikel LANDA
 500 - Esteban CHAVES
 500 - Giovanni VISCONTI
 500 - Dario CADALDO
 500 - Luca PAOLINI
500 - Andrey AMADOR
 500 - Darvin ATAPUMA
 500 - Diego ULISSI 

 Vaihdot: 7 / 8
Reservissä 500 rahaa

----------


## Paolo

Richie Porte -> Alberto Contador , vaihto 2/8

2000 Aru
3000 Contador
1500 Viviani
500   Paolini
500   Ulissi
500   Pirazzi
500   Visconti
500   Nieve
500   Rogers
500   Cataldo

----------


## JandoA

Vaihtoon Greipel, Matthews, Boonen, Modolo. Tilalle Contador, Landa, Kruijswijk, Cataldo. Vaihdot 6/8. Joukkue nyt:


3000 Contador Alberto
2000 Aru Fabio
1000 Intxausti Benat
1000 Landa Mikel
500 Elissonde Kenny
500 Paterski Maciej
500 Gerrans Simon
500 Caruso Damiano
500 Kruijswijk Steven
500 Cataldo Dario

----------


## RosKalle

Muutama vaihto lisää.

BONGIORNO Francesco Manuel, 500  --> 24.5. CATALDO  Dario, 500 
CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban, 500  --> 24.5. ROSA Diego, 500 
GERRANS Simon, 500  --> 24.5. SANCHEZ GIL Luis Leon, 500

----------


## tiger

Alpit edessä, vuoristokauriit kehiin. Vaihdot 4-6:
Viviani, Pelucchi ja Paolini ulos, Aru, Landa ja Cataldo sisään.
team tiger
vaihdot 6/8






1
CONTADOR Alberto
3000

2
ARU Fabio
2000

3
GREIPEL Andre
1500

4
VISCONTI Giovanni
500

5
LANDA Mikel
500

6
CHAVANEL Sylvain
500

7
CATALDO Dario
500

8
NIEVE Mikel
500

9
CHAVES Esteban
500

10
ATAPUMA Darwin
500


yht.
10000

----------


## nilkkapaineet

Jahas, Greipel ja muutama muukaan eivät startanneet sekä Porte pohtii keskeytystä. Tietää vaihtoja.

Ulos: Andre Greipel 1500, Stefano Pirazzi 500
Sisään: Mikel Landa 1000, Damiano Cunego 1000
Team Happo-Kriisipankki nyt

     2000 - ARU Fabio
    1500 - KREUZIGER Roman   
    1500 - KÖNIG Leopold 
    1000  - Landa Mikel
    1000 - Intxausti Benat
    500 Amador Andrey
    500 Dario Cataldo
    500 Esteban Chaves   
    1000 Damiano Cunego
    500 Diego Ulissi

Vaihdot 6/8

Ps. Siellä oli nyt tiimeissä pari ale-Landaa 500:lla...

----------


## verano

Parempi kertarutina kuin ainainen kitinä: 
Vaihdot 3-8/8: 

1500 - ZAKARIN Ilnur        --->    2000 - ARU Fabio
1500 - MATTHEWS Michael    --->    1000 - BETANCUR Carlos
500 - PIRAZZI Stefano        -->    500 - AMADOR Andre
500 - BELLETTI Manuel        -->    500 - CATALDO Dario    
500 - RUFFONI Nicola        -->    500 - CARUSO Damiano
500 - HOFLAND Moreno    -->    500 - BOEM Nicola

Loput:        
3000 - CONTADOR Alberto
1000 - INTXAUSTI Benat
500 - CHAVES Esteban    
500 - POLANC Jan

----------


## Centerplace

Team Centerplace vaihdot 4 ja 5. Haussler - Kruijswijk, Paolini - Ulissi

Joukkue nyt,

CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto 3000
NIZZOLO Giacomo 1500
ARU Fabio 2000
CATALDO Dario 500
HOFLAND Moreno 500
GERRANS Simon 500
KRUIJSWIJK Steven 500
ULISSI Diego 500
CARUSO Damiano 500
CHAVANEL Sylvain 500

----------


## YGoo

Vaihdot 5., 6. ja 7.

1500 - KREUZIGER Roman --> 1000 - INTXAUSTI Benat
500 - ROGERS Michael  --> 1000 - LANDA Mikel
500 – PAOLINI Luca --> 500 - ATAPUMA Darwin

Tämähän piti tehdä jo eilen  :Leveä hymy: 

Joukkue nyt

3000 - CONTADOR Alberto
2000 - ARU Fabio
1000 - INTXAUSTI Benat
1000 - LANDA Mikel
500 - CATALDO Dario
500 - ATAPUMA Darwin
500 - ULISSI Diego
500 - NIEVE Mikel
500 - CHAVES Esteban
500 - TIRALONGO Paolo

----------


## Aapo Jäykkäperä

Viimeinen viikko alkaa. Kaikki jäljellä olevat käytetään eli vaihdot 5-8/8
Ulos: Ludvigsson, Bak, Beppu ja Atapuma Hurtado
SISÄÄN: LANDA MEANA Mikel, KANGERT Tanel, TIRALONGO Paolo ja KRUIJSWIK Steven


Uusi joukkue
JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI

1.     VEIKKANEN JUSSI FIN (kapteeni)         500
2.  CONTADOR Alberto                      3000
3.  ARU Fabio                                   2000
4.  AMADOR Andrey                           500
5.     LANDA MEANA Mikel 1000
6.     GENIEZ  Alexandre                                               500
7.     KANGERT Tanel 500
8.    	TIRALONGO Paolo 500
9.     KRUIJSWIK Steven 500
10.  INTXAUSTI Benat                      1000
                                                     ______
                                                     10 000

----------


## ManseMankeli

Vaihto 6/8
Viviani Elia (1500) -->LANDA MEANA Mikel (1000)
PAOLINI Luca (500)-->INTXAUSTI Benat (1000)
Adam Hansen (500)-->TIRALONGO Paulo (500)
Quintana rojas (500)--> Diego Ulissi (500)
Nyt siis
 3000 - CONTADOR Alberto
 2000 - ARU Fabio 
 1000 - LANDA MEANA Mikel
 1000 - INTXAUSTI Benat
 500 - CHAVANEL Sylvain 
 500 - NIEVE Mikel
 500 - TIRALONGO Paulo
 500 - Diego Ulissi 
 500 - VISCONTI Giovanni
 500 - CARUSO Damiano

----------


## maupa

Vaihto 7/8 : Cataldo -> Amador

----------


## TetedeCourse

500 - PATERSKI Macie ulos --> 1000 - LANDA Mikel sisään
500 - BOLE Grega ulos 500 --> 500 - AMADOR Andrey sisään

3000 - CONTADOR Alberto
2000 - ARU Fabio 
1000 - INTXAUSTI Benat
1000 - LANDA Mikel
500 - NIEVE Mikel 
500 - VISCONTI Giovanni
500 - FELLINE Fabio 
500 - DIEGO Rosa 
500 - GESCHKE Simon
500 - AMADOR Andrey 

Vaihdot 6/8

----------


## mjjk

Käytetäämpä viimeinenkin vaihto ja toivotaan ettei tule keskeytyksiä.

CATALDO ->AMADOR


Uusi joukkue:
3000 - CONTADOR Alberto
2000 - ARU Fabio
1000 - INTXAUSTI Benat
1000 - LANDA Mikel
500   - GESCHKE Simon
500   - CARUSO Damiano
500   - ULISSI Diego
500   - CHAVES RUBIO Jhoan Esteban
500   - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500   - AMADOR Andrey

----------


## RosKalle

Huomista varten yksi vaihto lisää, yksi jää vielä käyttämättä.

HENAO GOMEZ Sebastian, 500 --> 26.5. TROFIMOV Yuri, 500

----------


## Pesonito

2. vaihto 1500 - GREIPEL André --> HESJEDAL Ryder
3. vaihto 1000 - FERRARI Roberto Paolo	-->  INTXAUSTI Benat
4. vaihto   500 - QUINTANA Dayer -->  TIRALONGO 

Joukkueeni nyt
 Andy & Fränck

 ARU Fabio 2000
HESJEDAL Ryder 1500
 ZAKARIN Ilnur 1 500
 LANDA Mikel 1000
 GILBERT Philippe 1000
INTXAUSTI Benat  1000
 KIRYIENKA Vasil 500
 ROGERS Michael 500
TIRALONGO Paolo 500
 NIEVE ITURALDE Mikel 500

----------


## nilkkapaineet

Googolille lisää hommia, kun David Millar sai minut ylipuhuttua:
Sisään: Steven Kruijswijk 500
Ulos: Dario Cataldo 500

Team Happo-Kriisipankki nyt

2000 - ARU Fabio
1500 - KREUZIGER Roman 
1500 - KÖNIG Leopold 
1000 - Landa Mikel
1000 - Intxausti Benat
500 Amador Andrey
500 Steven Kruijswijk
500 Esteban Chaves
1000 Damiano Cunego
500 Diego Ulissi

Vaihdot 7/8

----------


## Googol

*	STAGE	14	*

1.	100	-	KIRYIENKA Vasil
2.	70	-	SANCHEZ GIL Luis Leon
3.	50	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
4.	35	-	GRETSCH Patrick
5.	30	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
6.	25	-	KANGERT Tanel
7.	20	-	VAN DEN BROECK Jurgen
8.	16	-	FELLINE Fabio
9.	13	-	LUDVIGSSON Tobias
10.	10	-	DURBRIDGE Luke
11.	7	-	CHAVANEL Sylvain
12.	5	-	VANDEWALLE Kristof
13.	3	-	KONIG Leopold
14.	2	-	CLEMENT Stef
15.	1	-	AMADOR BIKKAZAKOVA Andrey

time jersey:	25	-	ARU Fabio
points jersey:	20	-	VIVIANI Elia
mountain jersey:	20	-	INTXAUSTI ELORRIAGA Benat
youth jersey:	15	-	FORMOLO Davide
best team:	5	-	ASTANA PRO TEAM

Tulokset: 

1.	200	CamoN
2.	180	jannis
3.	150	Paolo
4.	142	maupa
5.	140	mjjk
6.	135	Andy & Fränck
7.	133	Tenbosse
8.	130	Mikha
9.	126	Googol
10.	121	TetedeCourse
11.	116	TMo
12.	114	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI
13.	111	Team OK
14.	107	ManseMankeli
15.	100	RosKalle
16.	97	Cybbe
17.	97	Kossu
18.	92	Team Centerplace
19.	90	YGoo
20.	86	jannevaro
21.	77	Team tiger
22.	70	verano
23.	68	Helmez
24.	58	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
25.	55	epuli
26.	55	Salaliittoteoria
27.	52	J_K
28.	50	Indurain
29.	50	Team Frosty
30.	50	JandoA
31.	50	Hippo
32.	30	herne
33.	20	Team Dreamer

Tilanne: 

1.	1734	Indurain
2.	1611	Googol
3.	1586	Cybbe
4.	1544	maupa
5.	1497	Mikha
6.	1478	Kossu
7.	1458	verano
8.	1438	mjjk
9.	1393	CamoN
10.	1390	RosKalle
11.	1259	YGoo
12.	1256	jannis
13.	1230	Team Frosty
14.	1219	Team tiger
15.	1196	Tenbosse
16.	1189	Team Centerplace
17.	1186	Team OK
18.	1184	Helmez
19.	1139	Andy & Fränck
20.	1132	Paolo
21.	1128	ManseMankeli
22.	1108	herne
23.	1085	epuli
24.	1069	Salaliittoteoria
25.	1061	TetedeCourse
26.	1054	TMo
27.	1048	J_K
28.	1036	Team Dreamer
29.	1016	JandoA
30.	977	jannevaro
31.	950	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
32.	788	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI
33.	645	Hippo

----------


## Googol

*	STAGE	15	*

1.	100	-	LANDA MEANA Mikel
2.	70	-	TROFIMOV Yury
3.	50	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
4.	35	-	ARU Fabio
5.	30	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
6.	25	-	AMADOR BIKKAZAKOVA Andrey
7.	20	-	KONIG Leopold
8.	16	-	KANGERT Tanel
9.	13	-	GENIEZ Alexandre
10.	10	-	CARUSO Damiano
11.	7	-	MONFORT Maxime
12.	5	-	HESJEDAL Ryder
13.	3	-	VISCONTI Giovanni
14.	2	-	TIRALONGO Paolo
15.	1	-	BETANCUR GOMEZ Carlos Alberto

time jersey:	25	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
points jersey:	20	-	VIVIANI Elia
mountain jersey:	20	-	INTXAUSTI ELORRIAGA Benat
youth jersey:	15	-	FORMOLO Davide
most breakaway:	10	-	ARU Fabio
best team:	5	-	ASTANA PRO TEAM

Tulokset: 

1.	343	Salaliittoteoria
2.	295	mjjk
3.	295	JandoA
4.	283	TetedeCourse
5.	280	Team OK
6.	265	Googol
7.	237	Cybbe
8.	235	Kossu
9.	225	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
10.	193	maupa
11.	186	verano
12.	183	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI
13.	176	Mikha
14.	175	epuli
15.	171	Tenbosse
16.	170	Team Centerplace
17.	163	RosKalle
18.	158	ManseMankeli
19.	158	jannevaro
20.	155	Andy & Fränck
21.	155	J_K
22.	153	Paolo
23.	145	CamoN
24.	145	TMo
25.	145	Hippo
26.	137	YGoo
27.	133	Team tiger
28.	125	jannis
29.	118	Indurain
30.	106	Helmez
31.	76	Team Frosty
32.	51	herne
33.	23	Team Dreamer

Tilanne: 

1.	1876	Googol
2.	1852	Indurain
3.	1823	Cybbe
4.	1737	maupa
5.	1733	mjjk
6.	1713	Kossu
7.	1673	Mikha
8.	1644	verano
9.	1553	RosKalle
10.	1538	CamoN
11.	1466	Team OK
12.	1412	Salaliittoteoria
13.	1396	YGoo
14.	1381	jannis
15.	1367	Tenbosse
16.	1359	Team Centerplace
17.	1352	Team tiger
18.	1344	TetedeCourse
19.	1311	JandoA
20.	1306	Team Frosty
21.	1294	Andy & Fränck
22.	1290	Helmez
23.	1286	ManseMankeli
24.	1285	Paolo
25.	1260	epuli
26.	1203	J_K
27.	1199	TMo
28.	1175	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
29.	1159	herne
30.	1135	jannevaro
31.	1059	Team Dreamer
32.	971	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI
33.	790	Hippo

----------


## Googol

> Landa 500



Landa on 1000. Jätin Hausslerin joukkueeseen.





> LANDA Mikel 500



Kuten yllä. Jätin Paolinin joukkueeseen.

----------


## Kossu

Seitsemäs vaihto: Rogers -> Amador
joukkue nyt:
500 Dario CATALDO
500 Darwin ATAPUMA 
500 Sylvain CHAVANEL 
500 Diego ULISSI 
1000 Mikel LANDA
2000 Fabio ARU
3000 Alberto CONTADOR 
500 Luca PAOLINI 
500 Simon GESCHKE
500 Andrey AMADOR
"pankissa" 500

----------


## maupa

Virhe tässä:





> *    STAGE    15*
> youth jersey:    15    -    FORMOLO Davide
> most breakaway:    10    -    ARU Fabio



Nuorten paita oli Arulla ja "most breakaway" oli Visconti. Ainakin minulla on 5 pistettä liian vähän tuon vuoksi:





> 10.    193    maupa



Pitäisi olla 198.

----------


## Googol

> Virhe tässä:
> 
> 
> 
> Nuorten paita oli Arulla ja "most breakaway" oli Visconti. Ainakin minulla on 5 pistettä liian vähän tuoksi.



Ah, meni Aru rivin liian alas. Korjataan seuraavaan.

------------------------------

Cataldo -> Amador

----------


## TMo

> Lobato on 1000.



Korjataas tämä vihdoin. 
Eli tuo vaihto ei toteutunut. 
Vaihto 3: ROVNY -> VISCONTI Giovanni
Vaihto 4: ROGERS -> GESCHKE Simon
Vaihto 5: MOREIRA -> CATALDO Dario
Vaihto 6: PAOLINI -> BOEM Nicola

Joukkue nyt: 
2000 - ARU Fabio
3000 - CONTADOR Alberto
500 - BOEM Nicola
1500 - VIVIANI Elia
500 - CATALDO Dario
500 - VISCONTI Giovanni
500 - GESCHKE Simon
500 - NIEVE ITURALDE Mikel
500 - ULISSI Diego
500 - FELLINE Fabio

----------


## Centerplace

Team Centerplace vaihto 6. Gerrans - Amador

Joukkue nyt,

CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto 3000
NIZZOLO Giacomo 1500
ARU Fabio 2000
CATALDO Dario 500
HOFLAND Moreno 500
AMADOR Andrey 500
KRUIJSWIJK Steven 500
ULISSI Diego 500
CARUSO Damiano 500
CHAVANEL Sylvain 500

----------


## RosKalle

Tehdään nyt se viimeinenkin vaihto niin ei tarvitse enää kun jännittää loppuviikon.

VIVIANI Elia, 1500 --> 26.5. LANDA Mikel, 1000

----------


## tiger

> Kuten yllä. Jätin Paolinin joukkueeseen.



My bad. Jospa nyt onnistuisi. Vaihdot 6 ja 7, Greipel ja Paolini ulos, Landa ja Trofimov sisään.

team tiger
vaihdot 7/8






1
CONTADOR Alberto
3000

2
ARU Fabio
2000

3
TROFIMOV Yury
500

4
VISCONTI Giovanni
500

5
LANDA Mikel
1000

6
CHAVANEL Sylvain
500

7
CATALDO Dario
500

8
NIEVE Mikel
500

9
CHAVES Esteban
500

10
ATAPUMA Darwin
500


yht.
9500

----------


## herne

Ensimmäiset neljä vaihtoani:
Greipel André -> Contador Alberto
Matthews Michael -> Caruso Damiano
Kreuziger Roman -> Landa Mikel
Hansen Adam -> Amador Andrey

Joukkeeni nyt:
3000 Contador Alberto
2000 Fabio Aru
1000 Landa Mikel
1000 Betancur Carlos
500  Caruso Damiano
500  Paolini Luca
500  Nieve Mikel
500  Amador Andrey
500  Ulissi Diego
500  Paterski Maciej

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Viimeinen vaihto:

PAOLINI ulos - Yury TROFIMOV sisään

 Joukkue nyt:

3000 - Alberto CONTADOR
 2000 - Fabio ARU
1000 - Mikel LANDA
 500 - Esteban CHAVES
 500 - Giovanni VISCONTI
 500 - Dario CADALDO
 500 - Yury TROFIMOV
500 - Andrey AMADOR
 500 - Darvin ATAPUMA
 500 - Diego ULISSI 

 Vaihdot: 8 / 8
Jäljelle jäi 500 rahaa

----------


## epuli

Vikat vaihdot:
ulos matthews 1500, greipel 1500, niemec 1000
sisään 
conta 3000, ulissi 500, amador 500


Eli:


Contador 3000
Aru 2000
Intxausti 1000
Landa 1000
Ulissi 500
Amador 500
Nieve 500
Pirazzi 500
Battaglin 500
Hansen 500


Yht 10 000, vaihdot 8/8

----------


## Kossu

Kahdeksas vaihto: Paolini -> Kruijswijk
joukkue nyt:
500 Dario CATALDO
500 Darwin ATAPUMA 
500 Sylvain CHAVANEL 
500 Diego ULISSI 
1000 Mikel LANDA
2000 Fabio ARU
3000 Alberto CONTADOR 
500 Steven KRUIJSWIJK
500 Simon GESCHKE
500 Andrey AMADOR
Rahaakin jäi yli

----------


## Cybbe

Pois PIRAZZI Stefano > Sisään KRUIJSWIJK Steven

----------


## maupa

Vaihto 8/8: Viviani -> Landa

----------


## Googol

Pirazzi -> Kruijswijk

----------


## YGoo

Viimeinen vaihto: 

500 - CATALDO Dario --> 500 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven

Joukkue nyt

3000 - CONTADOR Alberto
2000 - ARU Fabio
1000 - INTXAUSTI Benat
1000 - LANDA Mikel
500 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500 - ATAPUMA Darwin
500 - ULISSI Diego
500 - NIEVE Mikel
500 - CHAVES Esteban
500 - TIRALONGO Paolo

----------


## tiger

Cataldolla hitsaa, hän saa lähteä. Viimeisessä vaihdossa tilalle KRUIJSWIJK.

team tiger
vaihdot 8/8






1
CONTADOR Alberto
3000

2
ARU Fabio
2000

3
TROFIMOV Yury
500

4
VISCONTI Giovanni
500

5
LANDA Mikel
1000

6
CHAVANEL Sylvain
500

7
KRUIJSWIJK Steven
500

8
NIEVE Mikel
500

9
CHAVES Esteban
500

10
ATAPUMA Darwin
500


yht.
9500

----------


## Cybbe

Eilen ennen kisan lähtöä tein viimeisen vaihdoin. Tässä lopullinen joukkue.

CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto 3 000
ARU Fabio 2000
LANDA MEANA Mikel 1000
GILBERT Philippe 1000
CHAVANEL Sylvain 500
GESCHKE Simon 500
ULISSI Diego 500
TIRALONGO Paolo 500
NIEVE ITURALDE Mikel 500
KRUIJSWIJK Steven 500

----------


## Googol

Multa jäi näköjään yksi vaihto, jonka tein toisella foorumilla, lähettämättä tänne. Noh, tehdään se nyt.

 Cataldo -> Amador

----------


## Googol

*	STAGE	16	*

1.	100	-	LANDA MEANA Mikel
2.	70	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
3.	50	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
4.	35	-	TROFIMOV Yury
5.	30	-	AMADOR BIKKAZAKOVA Andrey
6.	25	-	HESJEDAL Ryder
7.	20	-	ARU Fabio
8.	16	-	CARUSO Damiano
9.	13	-	KONIG Leopold
10.	10	-	BETANCUR GOMEZ Carlos Alberto
11.	7	-	GENIEZ Alexandre
12.	5	-	VAN DEN BROECK Jurgen
13.	3	-	MONFORT Maxime
14.	2	-	ANTON HERNANDEZ Igor
15.	1	-	PIRAZZI Stefano

time jersey:	25	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
points jersey:	20	-	VIVIANI Elia
mountain jersey:	20	-	INTXAUSTI ELORRIAGA Benat
youth jersey:	15	-	ARU Fabio
most breakaway:	10	-	HESJEDAL Ryder
best team:	5	-	ASTANA PRO TEAM

Tulokset: 

1.	365	Salaliittoteoria
2.	357	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI
3.	356	mjjk
4.	331	JandoA
5.	278	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
6.	276	herne
7.	275	Team OK
8.	275	TetedeCourse
9.	271	RosKalle
10.	271	epuli
11.	262	Googol
12.	261	ManseMankeli
13.	260	Team tiger
14.	255	Kossu
15.	250	YGoo
16.	242	maupa
17.	236	Team Centerplace
18.	226	Cybbe
19.	205	Andy & Fränck
20.	196	verano
21.	169	Tenbosse
22.	156	Mikha
23.	150	J_K
24.	150	jannevaro
25.	141	Paolo
26.	140	TMo
27.	138	Helmez
28.	136	Hippo
29.	135	CamoN
30.	115	Indurain
31.	115	jannis
32.	85	Team Frosty
33.	20	Team Dreamer

Tilanne: 

1.	2143	Googol
2.	2094	mjjk
3.	2054	Cybbe
4.	1984	maupa
5.	1977	Indurain
6.	1973	Kossu
7.	1845	verano
8.	1839	RosKalle
9.	1834	Mikha
10.	1792	Salaliittoteoria
11.	1746	Team OK
12.	1678	CamoN
13.	1651	YGoo
14.	1647	JandoA
15.	1634	TetedeCourse
16.	1627	Team tiger
17.	1600	Team Centerplace
18.	1562	ManseMankeli
19.	1536	epuli
20.	1526	Tenbosse
21.	1504	Andy & Fränck
22.	1501	jannis
23.	1458	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
24.	1441	Paolo
25.	1440	herne
26.	1433	Helmez
27.	1391	Team Frosty
28.	1358	J_K
29.	1344	TMo
30.	1333	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI
31.	1300	jannevaro
32.	1089	Team Dreamer
33.	931	Hippo

----------


## Googol

*	STAGE	17	*

1.	100	-	MODOLO Sacha
2.	70	-	NIZZOLO Giacomo
3.	50	-	MEZGEC Luka
4.	35	-	HAUSSLER Heinrich
5.	30	-	APPOLLONIO Davide
6.	25	-	BROECKX Stig
7.	20	-	LOBATO DEL VALLE Juan Jose
8.	16	-	PORSEV Alexander
9.	13	-	REZA Kevin
10.	10	-	VAN DER LIJKE Nick
11.	7	-	VIVIANI Elia
12.	5	-	RICHEZE Ariel Maximiliano
13.	3	-	GENIEZ Alexandre
14.	2	-	COLBRELLI Sonny
15.	1	-	BOLE Grega

time jersey:	25	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
points jersey:	20	-	VIVIANI Elia
mountain jersey:	20	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
youth jersey:	15	-	ARU Fabio
most breakaway:	10	-	BERLATO Giacomo
best team:	5	-	LAMPRE - MERIDA
Tulokset: 

1.	150	Helmez
2.	135	Team Centerplace
3.	102	Hippo
4.	97	Tenbosse
5.	95	maupa
6.	87	Team Dreamer
7.	72	Mikha
8.	72	Paolo
9.	72	TMo
10.	67	CamoN
11.	65	mjjk
12.	65	Cybbe
13.	65	Kossu
14.	63	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI
15.	60	JandoA
16.	57	Indurain
17.	50	Team OK
18.	45	Googol
19.	45	verano
20.	45	Salaliittoteoria
21.	45	YGoo
22.	45	ManseMankeli
23.	45	epuli
24.	45	herne
25.	45	J_K
26.	45	jannevaro
27.	40	RosKalle
28.	40	TetedeCourse
29.	40	Team tiger
30.	40	jannis
31.	40	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
32.	30	Team Frosty
33.	15	Andy & Fränck

Tilanne: 

1.	2188	Googol
2.	2159	mjjk
3.	2119	Cybbe
4.	2079	maupa
5.	2038	Kossu
6.	2034	Indurain
7.	1906	Mikha
8.	1890	verano
9.	1879	RosKalle
10.	1837	Salaliittoteoria
11.	1796	Team OK
12.	1745	CamoN
13.	1735	Team Centerplace
14.	1707	JandoA
15.	1696	YGoo
16.	1674	TetedeCourse
17.	1667	Team tiger
18.	1623	Tenbosse
19.	1607	ManseMankeli
20.	1583	Helmez
21.	1581	epuli
22.	1541	jannis
23.	1519	Andy & Fränck
24.	1513	Paolo
25.	1498	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
26.	1485	herne
27.	1421	Team Frosty
28.	1416	TMo
29.	1403	J_K
30.	1396	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI
31.	1345	jannevaro
32.	1176	Team Dreamer
33.	1033	Hippo

----------


## nilkkapaineet

Cunego meni nurin ja keskeytti, joten pitää käyttää viimeinen vaihto tämän kaimaan.

Ulos: Damiano Cunego
Sisään: Damiano Caruso

Team Happo-Kriisipankki nyt

2000 - ARU Fabio
1500 - KREUZIGER Roman 
1500 - KÖNIG Leopold 
1000 - Landa Mikel
1000 - Intxausti Benat
500 Amador Andrey
500 Steven Kruijswijk
500 Esteban Chaves
500 Damiano Caruso
500 Diego Ulissi

Vaihdot 8/8 (9500)

----------


## Centerplace

Team Centerplace vaihto 7. Chavanel - Trofimov

Joukkue nyt,

CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto 3000
NIZZOLO Giacomo 1500
ARU Fabio 2000
CATALDO Dario 500
HOFLAND Moreno 500
AMADOR Andrey 500
KRUIJSWIJK Steven 500
ULISSI Diego 500
CARUSO Damiano 500
TROFIMOV Yury 500

----------


## herne

Vaihdot 5-7:
Paolini -> Visconti
Nieve -> Trofimov
Paterski -> Kruijswijk

Joukkue nyt:
3000 Contador Alberto
2000 Fabio Aru
1000 Landa Mikel
1000 Betancur Carlos
500  Caruso Damiano
500  Visconti Giovanni
500  Trofimov Yury
500  Amador Andrey
500  Ulissi Diego
500  Kruijswijk Steven

----------


## Googol

*	STAGE	18	*

1.	100	-	GILBERT Philippe
2.	70	-	BONGIORNO Francesco Manuel
3.	50	-	CHAVANEL Sylvain
4.	35	-	BUSATO Matteo
5.	30	-	MOINARD Amaël
6.	25	-	DE LA CRUZ MELGAREJO David
7.	20	-	NOCENTINI Rinaldo
8.	16	-	SIUTSOU Kanstantsin
9.	13	-	HAGA Chad
10.	10	-	WEENING Pieter
11.	7	-	HESJEDAL Ryder
12.	5	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
13.	3	-	VILLELLA Davide
14.	2	-	GENIEZ Alexandre
15.	1	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven

time jersey:	25	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
points jersey:	20	-	NIZZOLO Giacomo
mountain jersey:	20	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
youth jersey:	15	-	ARU Fabio
most breakaway:	10	-	BONGIORNO Francesco Manuel
best team:	5	-	BMC RACING TEAM

Tulokset: 

1.	221	Cybbe
2.	141	Team Centerplace
3.	127	Andy & Fränck
4.	121	Kossu
5.	121	Team tiger
6.	118	maupa
7.	100	ManseMankeli
8.	71	Googol
9.	71	mjjk
10.	71	JandoA
11.	71	YGoo
12.	68	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI
13.	50	Mikha
14.	50	verano
15.	50	Salaliittoteoria
16.	50	jannis
17.	50	herne
18.	50	J_K
19.	45	RosKalle
20.	45	Team OK
21.	45	CamoN
22.	45	TetedeCourse
23.	45	epuli
24.	45	Paolo
25.	45	TMo
26.	45	jannevaro
27.	45	Hippo
28.	41	Tenbosse
29.	41	Helmez
30.	36	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
31.	35	Indurain
32.	35	Team Frosty
33.	5	Team Dreamer

Tilanne: 

1.	2340	Cybbe
2.	2259	Googol
3.	2230	mjjk
4.	2197	maupa
5.	2159	Kossu
6.	2069	Indurain
7.	1956	Mikha
8.	1940	verano
9.	1924	RosKalle
10.	1887	Salaliittoteoria
11.	1876	Team Centerplace
12.	1841	Team OK
13.	1790	CamoN
14.	1788	Team tiger
15.	1778	JandoA
16.	1767	YGoo
17.	1719	TetedeCourse
18.	1707	ManseMankeli
19.	1664	Tenbosse
20.	1646	Andy & Fränck
21.	1626	epuli
22.	1624	Helmez
23.	1591	jannis
24.	1558	Paolo
25.	1535	herne
26.	1534	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
27.	1464	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI
28.	1461	TMo
29.	1456	Team Frosty
30.	1453	J_K
31.	1390	jannevaro
32.	1181	Team Dreamer
33.	1078	Hippo

----------


## Googol

*	STAGE	19	*

1.	100	-	ARU Fabio
2.	70	-	HESJEDAL Ryder
3.	50	-	URAN Rigoberto
4.	35	-	KANGERT Tanel
5.	30	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
6.	25	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
7.	20	-	LANDA MEANA Mikel
8.	16	-	KONIG Leopold
9.	13	-	NIEVE ITURALDE Mikel
10.	10	-	GENIEZ Alexandre
11.	7	-	CARUSO Damiano
12.	5	-	AMADOR BIKKAZAKOVA Andrey
13.	3	-	MONFORT Maxime
14.	2	-	MONSALVE Jonathan
15.	1	-	TROFIMOV Yury

time jersey:	25	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
points jersey:	20	-	NIZZOLO Giacomo
mountain jersey:	20	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
youth jersey:	15	-	ARU Fabio
most breakaway:	10	-	VISCONTI Giovanni
best team:	5	-	ASTANA PRO TEAM

Tulokset: 

1.	305	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI
2.	269	Team tiger
3.	268	herne
4.	263	Cybbe
5.	263	YGoo
6.	260	maupa
7.	258	Team Centerplace
8.	257	Googol
9.	257	mjjk
10.	257	JandoA
11.	255	Kossu
12.	238	Tenbosse
13.	236	Salaliittoteoria
14.	233	Andy & Fränck
15.	230	Mikha
16.	230	ManseMankeli
17.	228	TetedeCourse
18.	223	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
19.	221	RosKalle
20.	213	epuli
21.	205	Team OK
22.	198	Paolo
23.	198	TMo
24.	191	Helmez
25.	190	jannevaro
26.	187	verano
27.	183	jannis
28.	180	J_K
29.	170	CamoN
30.	170	Hippo
31.	63	Team Frosty
32.	60	Indurain
33.	10	Team Dreamer

Tilanne: 

1.	2603	Cybbe
2.	2516	Googol
3.	2487	mjjk
4.	2457	maupa
5.	2414	Kossu
6.	2186	Mikha
7.	2145	RosKalle
8.	2134	Team Centerplace
9.	2129	Indurain
10.	2127	verano
11.	2123	Salaliittoteoria
12.	2057	Team tiger
13.	2046	Team OK
14.	2035	JandoA
15.	2030	YGoo
16.	1960	CamoN
17.	1947	TetedeCourse
18.	1937	ManseMankeli
19.	1902	Tenbosse
20.	1879	Andy & Fränck
21.	1839	epuli
22.	1815	Helmez
23.	1803	herne
24.	1774	jannis
25.	1769	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI
26.	1757	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
27.	1756	Paolo
28.	1659	TMo
29.	1633	J_K
30.	1580	jannevaro
31.	1519	Team Frosty
32.	1248	Hippo
33.	1191	Team Dreamer

----------


## Hippo

Woohuu, siirryin hännänhuipulta askeleen ylös, nyt jännätään enään kaksi päivää miten täsä käy...

----------


## OK93

Vika vaihto etapin verran jälkijunassa: Battaglin -> Visconti.

3000 CONTADOR Alberto
2000 ARU Fabio
1000 INTXAUSTI Benat
1000 LANDA Mikel
500 AMADOR Andrey
500 CATALDO Dario
500 GESCHKE Simon
500 POLANC Jan
500 ULISSI Diego
500 VISCONTI Giovanni

----------


## Googol

*	STAGE	20	*

1.	100	-	ARU Fabio
2.	70	-	HESJEDAL Ryder
3.	50	-	URAN Rigoberto
4.	35	-	LANDA MEANA Mikel
5.	30	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
6.	25	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
7.	20	-	KANGERT Tanel
8.	16	-	PELLIZOTTI Franco
9.	13	-	KONIG Leopold
10.	10	-	ROSA Diego
11.	7	-	CARUSO Damiano
12.	5	-	AMADOR BIKKAZAKOVA Andrey
13.	3	-	PIRAZZI Stefano
14.	2	-	MONFORT Maxime
15.	1	-	GENIEZ Alexandre

time jersey:	25	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
points jersey:	20	-	NIZZOLO Giacomo
mountain jersey:	20	-	VISCONTI Giovanni
youth jersey:	15	-	ARU Fabio
most breakaway:	10	-	ZAKARIN Ilnur
best team:	5	-	ASTANA PRO TEAM

Tulokset: 

1.	276	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI
2.	275	Salaliittoteoria
3.	272	herne
4.	260	Team tiger
5.	258	RosKalle
6.	252	Googol
7.	252	mjjk
8.	252	JandoA
9.	250	Kossu
10.	250	TetedeCourse
11.	246	maupa
12.	245	Cybbe
13.	245	YGoo
14.	245	Andy & Fränck
15.	242	ManseMankeli
16.	237	Team Centerplace
17.	220	Team OK
18.	218	epuli
19.	215	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
20.	210	Tenbosse
21.	202	Mikha
22.	200	jannevaro
23.	198	Paolo
24.	195	TMo
25.	190	J_K
26.	187	verano
27.	173	Hippo
28.	170	CamoN
29.	170	jannis
30.	168	Helmez
31.	70	Indurain
32.	50	Team Frosty
33.	20	Team Dreamer

Tilanne: 

1.	2848	Cybbe
2.	2768	Googol
3.	2739	mjjk
4.	2703	maupa
5.	2664	Kossu
6.	2403	RosKalle
7.	2398	Salaliittoteoria
8.	2388	Mikha
9.	2371	Team Centerplace
10.	2317	Team tiger
11.	2314	verano
12.	2287	JandoA
13.	2275	YGoo
14.	2266	Team OK
15.	2199	Indurain
16.	2197	TetedeCourse
17.	2179	ManseMankeli
18.	2130	CamoN
19.	2124	Andy & Fränck
20.	2112	Tenbosse
21.	2075	herne
22.	2057	epuli
23.	2045	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI
24.	1983	Helmez
25.	1972	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
26.	1954	Paolo
27.	1944	jannis
28.	1854	TMo
29.	1823	J_K
30.	1780	jannevaro
31.	1569	Team Frosty
32.	1421	Hippo
33.	1211	Team Dreamer

----------


## Googol

*	STAGE	21	*

1.	100	-	KEISSE Iljo
2.	70	-	DURBRIDGE Luke
3.	50	-	KLUGE Roger
4.	35	-	PORSEV Alexander
5.	30	-	NIZZOLO Giacomo
6.	25	-	MEZGEC Luka
7.	20	-	VIVIANI Elia
8.	16	-	HOFLAND Moreno
9.	13	-	APPOLLONIO Davide
10.	10	-	FAVILLI Elia
11.	7	-	ROUX Anthony
12.	5	-	SABATINI Fabio
13.	3	-	MODOLO Sacha
14.	2	-	GROSU Eduard Michael
15.	1	-	MATYSIAK Bartlomiej

time jersey:	25	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
points jersey:	20	-	NIZZOLO Giacomo
mountain jersey:	20	-	VISCONTI Giovanni
youth jersey:	15	-	ARU Fabio
most breakaway:	10	-	KEISSE Iljo
best team:	5	-	ETIXX - QUICK STEP

Tulokset: 

1.	135	Indurain
2.	106	Team Centerplace
3.	80	TMo
4.	80	Paolo
5.	70	Hippo
6.	60	TetedeCourse
7.	60	Team tiger
8.	60	Team OK
9.	60	Salaliittoteoria
10.	60	RosKalle
11.	60	Mikha
12.	60	ManseMankeli
13.	60	jannevaro
14.	60	herne
15.	60	CamoN
16.	56	maupa
17.	40	YGoo
18.	40	verano
19.	40	Team Dreamer
20.	40	mjjk
21.	40	Kossu
22.	40	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI
23.	40	jannis
24.	40	JandoA
25.	40	J_K
26.	40	Googol
27.	40	epuli
28.	40	Cybbe
29.	35	Tenbosse
30.	25	Team Frosty
31.	18	Helmez
32.	15	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
33.	15	Andy & Fränck

Tilanne: 

1.	2888	Cybbe
2.	2808	Googol
3.	2779	mjjk
4.	2759	maupa
5.	2704	Kossu
6.	2477	Team Centerplace
7.	2463	RosKalle
8.	2458	Salaliittoteoria
9.	2448	Mikha
10.	2377	Team tiger
11.	2354	verano
12.	2334	Indurain
13.	2327	JandoA
14.	2326	Team OK
15.	2315	YGoo
16.	2257	TetedeCourse
17.	2239	ManseMankeli
18.	2190	CamoN
19.	2147	Tenbosse
20.	2139	Andy & Fränck
21.	2135	herne
22.	2097	epuli
23.	2085	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI
24.	2034	Paolo
25.	2001	Helmez
26.	1987	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
27.	1984	jannis
28.	1934	TMo
29.	1863	J_K
30.	1840	jannevaro
31.	1594	Team Frosty
32.	1491	Hippo
33.	1251	Team Dreamer

----------


## Googol

ALKUPERÄISTEN AJAJIEN BONUS 

1.	419	mjjk
2.	392	Helmez
3.	358	Kossu
4.	339	Andy & Fränck
5.	315	Team Frosty
6.	300	maupa
7.	296	Paolo
8.	295	RosKalle
9.	247	Team Dreamer
10.	247	jannis
11.	229	Indurain
12.	225	Tenbosse
13.	217	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
14.	216	Mikha
15.	211	ManseMankeli
16.	207	TMo
17.	204	Googol
18.	196	herne
19.	190	Salaliittoteoria
20.	189	Team tiger
21.	187	TetedeCourse
22.	186	Cybbe
23.	176	verano
24.	172	Team OK
25.	147	J_K
26.	107	Hippo
27.	106	Team Centerplace
28.	99	jannevaro
29.	81	YGoo
30.	52	CamoN
31.	48	JandoA
32.	19	epuli
33.	8	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI

Tilanne: 

1.	3198	mjjk
2.	3074	Cybbe
3.	3062	Kossu
4.	3059	maupa
5.	3012	Googol
6.	2758	RosKalle
7.	2664	Mikha
8.	2648	Salaliittoteoria
9.	2583	Team Centerplace
10.	2566	Team tiger
11.	2563	Indurain
12.	2530	verano
13.	2498	Team OK
14.	2478	Andy & Fränck
15.	2450	ManseMankeli
16.	2444	TetedeCourse
17.	2396	YGoo
18.	2393	Helmez
19.	2375	JandoA
20.	2372	Tenbosse
21.	2331	herne
22.	2330	Paolo
23.	2242	CamoN
24.	2231	jannis
25.	2204	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
26.	2141	TMo
27.	2116	epuli
28.	2093	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI
29.	2010	J_K
30.	1939	jannevaro
31.	1909	Team Frosty
32.	1598	Hippo
33.	1498	Team Dreamer

*	TEAM	CLASSIFICATION	*

1.	2	-	ASTANA PRO TEAM
2.	1	-	BMC RACING TEAM
3.	1	-	TEAM SKY

Tulokset: 

1.	159	Andy & Fränck
2.	137	Tenbosse
3.	125	Mikha
4.	119	TetedeCourse
5.	113	YGoo
6.	108	ManseMankeli
7.	108	Helmez
8.	105	jannis
9.	98	Paolo
10.	97	Cybbe
11.	96	RosKalle
12.	95	Kossu
13.	90	J_K
14.	80	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
15.	79	Salaliittoteoria
16.	74	Team OK
17.	74	mjjk
18.	73	Team Centerplace
19.	73	JandoA
20.	72	epuli
21.	69	Googol
22.	68	Team tiger
23.	68	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI
24.	66	TMo
25.	63	Team Dreamer
26.	60	herne
27.	59	CamoN
28.	50	maupa
29.	45	Hippo
30.	42	Team Frosty
31.	40	jannevaro
32.	38	Indurain
33.	35	verano

Tilanne: 

1.	3272	mjjk
2.	3171	Cybbe
3.	3157	Kossu
4.	3109	maupa
5.	3081	Googol
6.	2854	RosKalle
7.	2789	Mikha
8.	2727	Salaliittoteoria
9.	2656	Team Centerplace
10.	2637	Andy & Fränck
11.	2634	Team tiger
12.	2601	Indurain
13.	2572	Team OK
14.	2565	verano
15.	2563	TetedeCourse
16.	2558	ManseMankeli
17.	2509	YGoo
18.	2509	Tenbosse
19.	2501	Helmez
20.	2448	JandoA
21.	2428	Paolo
22.	2391	herne
23.	2336	jannis
24.	2301	CamoN
25.	2284	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
26.	2207	TMo
27.	2188	epuli
28.	2161	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI
29.	2100	J_K
30.	1979	jannevaro
31.	1951	Team Frosty
32.	1643	Hippo
33.	1561	Team Dreamer

----------


## Googol

*	YOUTH	CLASSIFICATION	*

1.	5	-	ARU Fabio
2.	4	-	FORMOLO Davide
3.	3	-	FELLINE Fabio
4.	2	-	HENAO GOMEZ Sebastian
5.	1	-	ELISSONDE Kenny

Tulokset: 

1.	168	TetedeCourse
2.	148	Googol
3.	143	J_K
4.	118	TMo
5.	105	Team OK
6.	105	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
7.	105	RosKalle
8.	105	Paolo
9.	105	mjjk
10.	105	maupa
11.	105	ManseMankeli
12.	105	Kossu
13.	105	jannis
14.	105	herne
15.	105	Helmez
16.	105	Andy & Fränck
17.	81	JandoA
18.	80	YGoo
19.	80	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI
20.	80	epuli
21.	72	Tenbosse
22.	70	Mikha
23.	65	Team Centerplace
24.	60	Hippo
25.	60	CamoN
26.	50	jannevaro
27.	40	Cybbe
28.	35	verano
29.	35	Team tiger
30.	35	Salaliittoteoria
31.	0	Team Frosty
32.	0	Team Dreamer
33.	0	Indurain

Tilanne: 

1.	3377	mjjk
2.	3262	Kossu
3.	3229	Googol
4.	3214	maupa
5.	3211	Cybbe
6.	2959	RosKalle
7.	2859	Mikha
8.	2762	Salaliittoteoria
9.	2742	Andy & Fränck
10.	2731	TetedeCourse
11.	2721	Team Centerplace
12.	2677	Team OK
13.	2669	Team tiger
14.	2663	ManseMankeli
15.	2606	Helmez
16.	2601	Indurain
17.	2600	verano
18.	2589	YGoo
19.	2581	Tenbosse
20.	2533	Paolo
21.	2529	JandoA
22.	2496	herne
23.	2441	jannis
24.	2389	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
25.	2361	CamoN
26.	2325	TMo
27.	2268	epuli
28.	2243	J_K
29.	2241	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI
30.	2029	jannevaro
31.	1951	Team Frosty
32.	1703	Hippo
33.	1561	Team Dreamer

*	MOUNTAINS	CLASSIFICATION	*

1.	10	-	VISCONTI Giovanni
2.	7	-	LANDA MEANA Mikel
3.	5	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
4.	3	-	INTXAUSTI ELORRIAGA Benat
5.	3	-	ARU Fabio
6.	2	-	BETANCUR GOMEZ Carlos Alberto
7.	2	-	HESJEDAL Ryder
8.	1	-	GESCHKE Simon
9.	1	-	KOCHETKOV Pavel
10.	1	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto

Tulokset: 

1.	344	TetedeCourse
2.	344	ManseMankeli
3.	310	Salaliittoteoria
4.	280	Paolo
5.	280	mjjk
6.	274	Team tiger
7.	268	Indurain
8.	258	RosKalle
9.	250	jannevaro
10.	240	Andy & Fränck
11.	224	maupa
12.	210	Team Dreamer
13.	210	Helmez
14.	198	herne
15.	194	Googol
16.	177	Kossu
17.	175	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI
18.	174	epuli
19.	169	Team OK
20.	169	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
21.	163	JandoA
22.	139	YGoo
23.	134	Cybbe
24.	129	Tenbosse
25.	120	TMo
26.	95	verano
27.	87	jannis
28.	85	Team Centerplace
29.	78	CamoN
30.	63	Team Frosty
31.	63	Mikha
32.	55	J_K
33.	43	Hippo

Tilanne: 

1.	3657	mjjk
2.	3439	Kossu
3.	3438	maupa
4.	3423	Googol
5.	3345	Cybbe
6.	3217	RosKalle
7.	3075	TetedeCourse
8.	3072	Salaliittoteoria
9.	3007	ManseMankeli
10.	2982	Andy & Fränck
11.	2943	Team tiger
12.	2922	Mikha
13.	2869	Indurain
14.	2846	Team OK
15.	2816	Helmez
16.	2813	Paolo
17.	2806	Team Centerplace
18.	2728	YGoo
19.	2710	Tenbosse
20.	2695	verano
21.	2694	herne
22.	2692	JandoA
23.	2558	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
24.	2528	jannis
25.	2445	TMo
26.	2442	epuli
27.	2439	CamoN
28.	2416	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI
29.	2298	J_K
30.	2279	jannevaro
31.	2014	Team Frosty
32.	1771	Team Dreamer
33.	1746	Hippo

----------


## Googol

*	POINTS	CLASSIFICATION	*

1.	10	-	NIZZOLO Giacomo
2.	7	-	GILBERT Philippe
3.	5	-	MODOLO Sacha
4.	3	-	VIVIANI Elia
5.	3	-	BOEM Nicola
6.	2	-	KEISSE Iljo
7.	2	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
8.	1	-	BANDIERA Marco
9.	1	-	ULISSI Diego
10.	1	-	MEZGEC Luka

Tulokset: 

1.	239	Team Centerplace
2.	203	Cybbe
3.	147	Andy & Fränck
4.	126	Helmez
5.	114	TMo
6.	98	Indurain
7.	98	Paolo
8.	84	Mikha
9.	84	Team Dreamer
10.	77	Hippo
11.	66	CamoN
12.	63	mjjk
13.	63	Kossu
14.	63	Googol
15.	63	Salaliittoteoria
16.	63	Tenbosse
17.	63	verano
18.	63	Team Frosty
19.	53	maupa
20.	43	YGoo
21.	42	RosKalle
22.	42	Team tiger
23.	41	jannevaro
24.	37	Team OK
25.	35	J_K
26.	33	herne
27.	32	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI
28.	30	jannis
29.	28	ManseMankeli
30.	22	TetedeCourse
31.	21	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
32.	18	epuli
33.	14	JandoA

Tilanne: 

1.	3720	mjjk
2.	3548	Cybbe
3.	3502	Kossu
4.	3491	maupa
5.	3486	Googol
6.	3259	RosKalle
7.	3135	Salaliittoteoria
8.	3129	Andy & Fränck
9.	3097	TetedeCourse
10.	3045	Team Centerplace
11.	3035	ManseMankeli
12.	3006	Mikha
13.	2985	Team tiger
14.	2967	Indurain
15.	2942	Helmez
16.	2911	Paolo
17.	2883	Team OK
18.	2773	Tenbosse
19.	2771	YGoo
20.	2758	verano
21.	2727	herne
22.	2706	JandoA
23.	2579	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
24.	2559	TMo
25.	2558	jannis
26.	2505	CamoN
27.	2460	epuli
28.	2448	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI
29.	2333	J_K
30.	2320	jannevaro
31.	2077	Team Frosty
32.	1855	Team Dreamer
33.	1823	Hippo

*	OVERALL	CLASSIFICATION	*

1.	25	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
2.	20	-	ARU Fabio
3.	18	-	LANDA MEANA Mikel
4.	16	-	AMADOR BIKKAZAKOVA Andrey
5.	15	-	HESJEDAL Ryder
6.	14	-	KONIG Leopold
7.	13	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
8.	12	-	CARUSO Damiano
9.	11	-	GENIEZ Alexandre
10.	10	-	TROFIMOV Yury
11.	7	-	MONFORT Maxime
12.	7	-	VAN DEN BROECK Jurgen
13.	6	-	KANGERT Tanel
14.	6	-	URAN Rigoberto
15.	5	-	MOINARD Amaël
16.	3	-	ATAPUMA HURTADO Jhon Darwin
17.	2	-	NIEVE ITURALDE Mikel
18.	2	-	VISCONTI Giovanni
19.	1	-	TIRALONGO Paolo
20.	1	-	BETANCUR GOMEZ Carlos Alberto

Tulokset: 

1.	1650	mjjk
2.	1492	maupa
3.	1435	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI
4.	1347	Googol
5.	1313	Kossu
6.	1223	Mikha
7.	1145	ManseMankeli
8.	1137	RosKalle
9.	1074	Salaliittoteoria
10.	1071	Helmez
11.	1066	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
12.	1027	Tenbosse
13.	1024	Team tiger
14.	1009	TetedeCourse
15.	1004	Team Centerplace
16.	948	Cybbe
17.	942	herne
18.	936	Andy & Fränck
19.	900	jannis
20.	894	Team OK
21.	884	JandoA
22.	868	verano
23.	836	YGoo
24.	814	epuli
25.	799	TMo
26.	799	J_K
27.	679	Paolo
28.	652	jannevaro
29.	651	Team Frosty
30.	540	CamoN
31.	415	Hippo
32.	268	Indurain
33.	105	Team Dreamer

Lopputulokset: 

1.	5370	mjjk
2.	4983	maupa
3.	4833	Googol
4.	4815	Kossu
5.	4496	Cybbe
6.	4396	RosKalle
7.	4229	Mikha
8.	4209	Salaliittoteoria
9.	4180	ManseMankeli
10.	4106	TetedeCourse
11.	4065	Andy & Fränck
12.	4049	Team Centerplace
13.	4013	Helmez
14.	4009	Team tiger
15.	3883	JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI
16.	3800	Tenbosse
17.	3777	Team OK
18.	3669	herne
19.	3645	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
20.	3626	verano
21.	3607	YGoo
22.	3590	Paolo
23.	3590	JandoA
24.	3458	jannis
25.	3358	TMo
26.	3274	epuli
27.	3235	Indurain
28.	3132	J_K
29.	3045	CamoN
30.	2972	jannevaro
31.	2728	Team Frosty
32.	2238	Hippo
33.	1960	Team Dreamer

----------


## Kossu

Kiitos taas Googol,
ja onnittelut voittaijille!

----------


## mjjk

Ohhoh, eipä olisi uskonut. Kiitoksia Googol kisan järjestämisestä ja kanssakilpailijoille tiukasta vastuksesta.

----------


## maupa

Kiitos taas kisasta. Tämä tuo aina mukavan lisäjännityksen ympäriajojen seurantaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## Pesonito

Kiitos kisasta! Toi lisäjännitystä muutenkin jännittävään Giroon. Tourilla tavoite onkin jo päästä top kymppiin.

----------


## Kossu

Voisiko mjjk vielä antaa voittajan haastattelun, minkälaisella taktiikalla olit liikkeellä? Vai ihan fiilispohjalla..?

----------


## Cybbe

Kiitos mukavasta kisasta! Oman joukkueen tosin kokosin kiireessä Googol joukkueen kopioimalla ja muutaman päivän päästä mietin omaa joukkuetta. Tein sitten kolme vaihtoa ajajiin jotka olisi pitänyt olla jo alunperin joukkueessa. Kolmannella viikolla  huomasin että paidoistakin saa pisteitä. Seuraavalla kerralla luen säännöt tarkasti ja en anna noin paljon tasoitusta. Onnea ja hyvää pyöräily kesää kaikille!

----------


## YGoo

Kiitokset kisasta Googolille! Ja onnittelut voittajille! Omaan suoritukseen jäi parannettavaa, huomattavasti. Eipä ollut ensimmäinen kerta, kun sijoitus huononee kisa edetessä  :Hymy: 

Tourilla uudestaan!

----------


## mjjk

Kossulle ja miksei muillekin. Kantavana periaatteena mahdollisimman monta gc kuskia alusta loppuun mukana ja loput tunteella. Nuo fiilisvaihdot jos olisi alkupäivinä jättäny puoleen olisi tulos ollut parempikin.

----------


## Aapo Jäykkäperä

Suurkiitos Googolille "peli-isäntä" toimimisesta !
Giron seuranta oli suurinta lomahupiani kolmen viikon ajan. Tämä leikkimielinen kisa oli hauska sivujuonne livelähetysten ohessa; tuli seurailtua miten JÄYKKÄPERÄN KARTELLI menestyy.

Team oli koottu kapteeni VEIKKASEN ja GENIEZ eli FDJ-tallin suosikkieni ympärille. Huippuhetket sattuvat tietenkin "etappivoittoihini" (stage 19&20) mikä röyhisti tälläisen ensikertalaisen rintakarvoja huomiota herättävästi  :Vink: . Hirvittävän loppukirini ansiosta loppusijoitus oli mainio.

Tourilla tavataan, jos Googol kutsuu kisaan mukaan. Kiitos kanssakisaajille. Ehkä aktiivinen kommentointi myös kisan aikana antaisi lisämausteen kamppailluun kunniasta ja tietämyksestä.

----------


## tiger

Kiitos jälleen kerran Googolille ja onnittelut mjjk:lle!

----------

